# Podcasts



## frogwoman (Jun 9, 2015)

Any good ones to recommend? Can be on anything


----------



## D'wards (Jun 9, 2015)

I listen to loads but I'll pick a few;

This American Life
Danny Baker
Stuff you Should Know
No Such Thing as a Fish
Answer Me This
Frank Skinner

I have more if you need them!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2015)

pogo 

I luuuurve podcasts, and still don't understand how they're not bigger, although that is changing at the moment, it's all rather exciting.

Depends what you're after? Alongside those already mentioned by D'wards I would also recommend checking out Radiolab, as well as the podcast networks Radiotopia, Maximum Fun and Gimlet Media.


----------



## Mapped (Jun 9, 2015)

Doug Stanhope - Basically drunken tales fro Bisbee Arizona, down by the US/Mexico Border. Very funny, but also often very wrong.
The Bugle - John Oliver and Andy Zaltzman
Answer Me this
Richard Herring's ones, when he does them
Smartest Man in The World - Gregg Proops from 'Who's line...'

Podcasts have more or less stopped me listening to music on my commute


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2015)

Dan Carlin - *Hardcore History* and *Common Sense*

Love to find a decent UK show similar to CS


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 10, 2015)

In Our Time with Melvyn Bragg.

From Alpha to Omega - Irish left economics podcast.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 10, 2015)

Matter and Motion


----------



## QOTH (Jun 10, 2015)

I love podcasts - I enjoyed Serial a lot, and there's now a show called 'Criminal' which is about different aspects of crime (from the POV of perpetrator, victim, law enforcement). Not started on that yet. 

I currently subscribe to:
Boars Gore and Swords (a game of thrones podcast) 
The Bugle
Scroobius Pip's Distraction Pieces
Gweek
Cool Tools 
Boing Boing Gadgets
You are Not so Smart. 
BBC Friday Night Comedy 

Also just started listening to the Word pocasts from the beginning (all the way back to 2007!) 

D'wards did you used to listen to DB's All Day Breakfast Show? I miss that.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 10, 2015)

Lots of good ones mentioned already.

Against the Grain
Economic Update
Left Business Observer

MideastWeek is a good current events Middle-East podcast, albeit quite often a bit right-wing.

The Institute of Historical Research


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 10, 2015)

Mapped said:


> *Doug Stanhope - Basically drunken tales fro Bisbee Arizona, down by the US/Mexico Border. Very funny, but also often very wrong.*
> The Bugle - John Oliver and Andy Zaltzman
> Answer Me this
> Richard Herring's ones, when he does them
> ...



Another vote for Doug - he's a funny guy, I appreciate his lazy style.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 10, 2015)

Only Podcast I've ever really followed - http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com

It's over now but there's 200 or so episodes and he's doing new stuff too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 10, 2015)

Resident Advisor and XLR8R podcasts for a couple of great mixes every week.

This American Life

Loads of gaming ones, including Giant Bombcast, Player One podcast, Major Nelson, 8-4 Play, Guardian Radio (Destiny), Final Fantasy & Kingdom Hearts Union.

Japan related podcasts, It came from Japan, GPod.

I haven't time to listen to half of them!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh and The Distorted View Daily...been listening to this for years. It's very wrong.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 10, 2015)

Backstory History is entertaining, basically they pick a theme of American history and discuss a few individual cases around it

The Partially Examined Life is good, it features a panel of people interested in philosophy discussing different books.


----------



## QOTH (Jun 10, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Only Podcast I've ever really followed - http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com
> 
> It's over now but there's 200 or so episodes and he's doing new stuff too.



That sounds brilliant. I love it when I find something new that has tons of episodes.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 10, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Only Podcast I've ever really followed - http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com
> 
> It's over now but there's 200 or so episodes......




...I read that as the History of Frome & was trying to imagine how they got that to 200 episodes....


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 10, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Only Podcast I've ever really followed - http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com
> 
> It's over now but there's 200 or so episodes and he's doing new stuff too.



Once you've finished that there's http://thehistoryofbyzantium.com/ done by a different person in the same style. Up to 74 episodes already!

New podcasts I'm enjoying are http://www.theallusionist.org/ about etymology and http://thisiscriminal.com/ which is various aspects of true crime - from 30 year long scams to the illegal trade in venus fly traps in North Carolina. I've just starting listening to The Unexplainers http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02scjr6 which is enjoyable tosh with him off of Goldie Looking Chain; comedy "investigations" into the paranormal.

It's finished now but the podcast sensation of the year was http://serialpodcast.org/ a long wide ranging look at a 1990s murder in Baltimore by some of the people behind This American Life.

I listen to a lot of podcasts. I think they're getting more and more popular.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2015)

A couple of recent discoveries:

I Was There Too
Matt Gourley interviews actors from films, not the stars but generally people who played one of the more minor characters, although that doesn't mean you won't recognise at least some of them. Gourley has a very relaxed style and seems to have/develop a natural chemistry with his guests. You get some nice stories and a different perspective on films.

The Black Tapes Podcast
A docudrama (i.e. not real ) that's riffing on Serial, but about the supernatural and occult. It has its faults but is engaging and fans of Serial will enjoy the many nods.

I actually found them via Kickstarter, and their campaign still has a couple of days to go. Sounds like they're trying to fund doing this around their day jobs, so if you like it I think it'd be nice to support them and bung a few quid/dollars.


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2015)

I love podcasts, I barely listen to music anymore because of them.


If you are at all interested in film I'd highly recommend _You Must Remember This_ by Karina Longworth. It's about "the secret and/or forgotten histories of 20th century Hollywood" and very entertaining and well researched. I'd recommend listening to it from the start. Recently she's done continuous themed series, one on Hollywood in WWII and the latest one on Charles Manson.

http://www.vidiocy.com/podcast/

_WTF_ by stand up comedian Marc Maron is a great interview podcast with the more interesting/left field people in the entertainment industry.

http://www.wtfpod.com

If you are into science _The Skeptics Guide of the Universe_ is excellent. It debunks science myths and poor science reporting.

http://www.theskepticsguide.org

_The Savage Lovecast_ is a sex and relationship problem phone in by advice columnist Dan Savage and frequently hair raising and great fun. Listen with headphones around children.

http://www.savagelovecast.com


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 11, 2015)

Anyone listened to the Russian Rulers podcast? I really recommend it.


----------



## no-no (Aug 11, 2015)

Tank Riot - 3 nerds talk about history/politics and pop culture
Skeptics Guide to the Uiverse - What it says on the tin
Doug Stanhope
Rex Factor - biography of each british monarch from alfred the great to Liz2, quite funny


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 16, 2015)

Just found another one about the history of china.


----------



## xenon (Aug 16, 2015)

Not political, but I have been listening to the heavy metal historian a lot recently


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh, Invisibilia is good, longform journalism about the invisible forces that shape us. So one week is about whether our thoughts matter, another about how we try to assist blind people. Hard to explain but good.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 17, 2015)

Wheres the best home for podcasts? If you regularly check podcasts, what site might you go to to check whats new? Podomatic?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 17, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Wheres the best home for podcasts? If you regularly check podcasts, what site might you go to to check whats new? Podomatic?



iTunes


----------



## no-no (Sep 9, 2015)

Just came across the futility closet : Podcast Archives - Futility Closet

Well researched tales of weirdness, it's a little short though, not long enough to go to sleep to without having to cue up an 2nd or 3rd....

also in a similar vein : Damn Interesting • A collection of fascinating true stories from history, science, and psychology. In text and podcast form.


----------



## QOTH (Sep 9, 2015)

FAO serial fans Serial catch-up: what happened next in the case of Adnan Syed?


----------



## damnNAFTA (Sep 9, 2015)

Black Sheep: A Socialist Podcast

From their about page: 


> Black Sheep is a socialist podcast hosted by Andrew Sernatinger. Episodes are 09sted roughly every two weeks, which are available here on our website or through iTunes subscription.
> 
> Podcast episodes center around an interview with a guest, generally a scholar or activist, and a short introduction by the host explaining the motivations for picking the topic. Episode themes vary from educational topics on a subject or question to discussions with activists about ongoing struggles and campaigns. When I can, I try to transcribe interviews I’ve done for people who prefer that format to the audio.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 20, 2015)

QOTH said:


> FAO serial fans Serial catch-up: what happened next in the case of Adnan Syed?



Did you listen to 'Undisclosed'?  I'm about four episodes in so far, it's well worth listening to.  Really bizarre case. Do you think he's innocent?


----------



## 8den (Sep 20, 2015)

QOTH said:


> FAO serial fans Serial catch-up: what happened next in the case of Adnan Syed?


Oh cheers


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 25, 2015)

I've just discovered Lore Podcast

"Lore is a bi-weekly podcast about true life scary stories.
The people, places, and things of our darkest nightmares all have real facts at their core. Each episode of Lore looks into a uniquely scary tale and uncovers the truth behind it.
Sometimes the truth is more frightening than fiction"


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2015)

xenon said:


> Not political, but I have been listening to the heavy metal historian a lot recently


Not really sure why I looked at this thread, but the heavy metal historian looks good and will certainly be taking a couple of epsiodes to work each day, ta 
Trouble is, I m sure it will get me wanting lots more stuff.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 28, 2015)

The Memory Palace is a wonderful little gem. It's a series of short, historical tales told in a way that I find quite magical.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've just discovered Lore Podcast
> 
> "Lore is a bi-weekly podcast about true life scary stories.
> The people, places, and things of our darkest nightmares all have real facts at their core. Each episode of Lore looks into a uniquely scary tale and uncovers the truth behind it.
> Sometimes the truth is more frightening than fiction"


Lore has been mentioned in discussions about:



Lord Camomile said:


> The Black Tapes Podcast
> A docudrama (i.e. not real ) that's riffing on Serial, but about the supernatural and occult. It has its faults but is engaging and fans of Serial will enjoy the many nods..


 but I've yet to check it out.

Also mentioned a fair bit is Limetown Stories, though again I've yet to check it out myself.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 29, 2015)

I listened to the first episode of Limetown Stories today and I like it so far!


----------



## QOTH (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm listening to a Radio 4 podcast called "Who killed Elsie Frost"  about an unsolved murder that took place in Wakefield in 1965.  

If you like Criminal, I think you'd enjoy it. They're only short - maybe 10-15 minutes but I've listened to 4 episodes today!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 2, 2015)

QOTH said:


> I'm listening to a Radio 4 podcast called "Who killed Elsie Frost"  about an unsolved murder that took place in Wakefield in 1965.
> 
> If you like Criminal, I think you'd enjoy it. They're only short - maybe 10-15 minutes but I've listened to 4 episodes today!



Yes - this is a very good series -listened to it all last week after reading this Who killed Elsie Frost? - BBC News


----------



## QOTH (Oct 6, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Yes - this is a very good series -listened to it all last week after reading this Who killed Elsie Frost? - BBC News



Finished now.  Bit unsatisfying (because it's real rather than crime drama).  I thought the sister and brother came across amazingly well - brave and honest and dignified.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I listened to the first episode of Limetown Stories today and I like it so far!


You're ahead of me! 

I think I had trouble getting it when I last tried, will give it another go.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 6, 2015)

QOTH said:


> Finished now.  Bit unsatisfying (because it's real rather than crime drama).  I thought the sister and brother came across amazingly well - brave and honest and dignified.



I know what you mean....lack of resolution


----------



## hiccup (Oct 6, 2015)

Song Exploder is pretty interesting. Musicians talking through the creation of certain tracks in depth.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 7, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> You're ahead of me!
> 
> I think I had trouble getting it when I last tried, will give it another go.


It's good. Only 2 episodes plus a little teaser online so far and it's not clear how quickly the rest will come...


----------



## Kumalala (Oct 7, 2015)

Little Atoms 

Brett Easton Ellis podcast is good when he has filmmakers on 

Marc Maron WTF is good because he gets to interview pretty much everyone. At first you think that he's a terrible interviewer, but after you get used to him he's actually one of the best


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's good. Only 2 episodes plus a little teaser online so far and it's not clear how quickly the rest will come...


Downloaded the first two eps of this, plus the first three of Lore. Like Lore quite a bit so far, Limetown suffered from me being very drousy on the commute to work so possibly not paying full attention  As you say though, only two so far so can relisten at some point


----------



## QOTH (Oct 14, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> Did you listen to 'Undisclosed'?  I'm about four episodes in so far, it's well worth listening to.  Really bizarre case. Do you think he's innocent?



I'm about 7 episodes into Undisclosed (although I keep listening to it at bedtime and falling asleep so missing bits).

The police work on the case seems incredibly shoddy - there seem to be some really obvious questions that nobody seemed to ask or get answers to.  At the end of Serial, it felt inconclusive, but that it could have gone either way, but going through the details, the case seems incredibly flimsy.

It's an interesting companion to the Wire and David Simon's other work about the Baltimore police. Thinking about the volume of murders that the Baltimore police had to deal with and the pressure they're under to close cases then you can sort of see how it happens.


----------



## xenon (Oct 14, 2015)

hash tag said:


> Not really sure why I looked at this thread, but the heavy metal historian looks good and will certainly be taking a couple of epsiodes to work each day, ta
> Trouble is, I m sure it will get me wanting lots more stuff.



Podcasts have replaced TV for me. Actually even radio. I will often have one on in the background of an evening if in doors.

Seen a couple more ^ to add now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 14, 2015)

Lord Camomile - Ep 3 of Limetown is up! The plot thickens!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 14, 2015)

QOTH said:


> I'm about 7 episodes into Undisclosed (although I keep listening to it at bedtime and falling asleep so missing bits).
> 
> The police work on the case seems incredibly shoddy - there seem to be some really obvious questions that nobody seemed to ask or get answers to.  At the end of Serial, it felt inconclusive, but that it could have gone either way, but going through the details, the case seems incredibly flimsy.
> 
> It's an interesting companion to the Wire and David Simon's other work about the Baltimore police. Thinking about the volume of murders that the Baltimore police had to deal with and the pressure they're under to close cases then you can sort of see how it happens.



Undisclosed is brilliant, there are some really interesting things happening with Adnan's case which Undisclosed follows. I'm not sure whether he did it but I don't think he should have been convicted on the evidence presented.  As you say, it's incredibly shoddy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't think he did it. But I'll give Undisclosed a whirl. There has always been something really funny about Jay. I don't know what's going on there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 14, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Lord Camomile - Ep 3 of Limetown is up! The plot thickens!


_Finally_  

Will have to listen to Eps 1-2 again


----------



## J Ed (Oct 16, 2015)

Cannot get into this Limetown at all tbh


----------



## QOTH (Oct 16, 2015)

I like the sound of Limetown - will give it ago once I've figured out who killed Hae Min Lee  

What are our thoughts on Nightvale? That's something I never really got into but maybe didn't give it enough of a chance.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 16, 2015)

One for any true crime buffs out there:

Sword and Scale

Podcasts and true crime stories available there.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 5, 2015)

Some more good uns I've found

Podcasts - Very much the same as middleeastweek, it's even done by the same people, but it's focused on jihadists


Irish Revolution Podcast series by Michael Laffan - podcast, more of a series of lectures, about Irish history in the 19th century and early 20th century, there are other interesting looking podcasts on the same site but i haven't explored them yet


Belabored | Dissent Magazine trade union podcast, US-focused

Who Makes Cents really good long discussions on particular aspects of the history of capitalism


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 7, 2015)

*Behind the Headlines: British State Secrets – Interview with Robin Ramsay*

This week on ‘Behind the Headlines’, we’re speaking with Scottish author and editor, Robin Ramsay. Ramsay has been editor and publisher of the Lobster magazine since it was founded in 1983. He has also written a number of books, including Smear! Wilson and the Secret State, Prawn Cocktail Party: The Hidden Power of New Labour, and Who Shot JFK?.

Behind the Headlines: British State Secrets – Interview with Robin Ramsay


----------



## xenon (Nov 8, 2015)

Might have mentioned already but anyway, Richard Herring's Leicester Square podcast. Most recent one with Janey Godley is great. I didn't know who she was. Will find her stuff. Quite a life, abuce, married to a gangster, near death experiences...
Richard Herring's Leicester Square Theatre Podcast - Podcasts - British Comedy Guide


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2015)

Adam Buxton has a new one - its great, but i do love ol Dr Buckles.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 20, 2015)

99% Invisible  "A tiny radio show about design"

Song Exploder | About The Show "Song Exploder is a podcast where musicians take apart their songs, and piece by piece, tell the story of how they were made."


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 20, 2015)

xenon said:


> Might have mentioned already but anyway, Richard Herring's Leicester Square podcast. Most recent one with Janey Godley is great. I didn't know who she was. Will find her stuff. Quite a life, abuce, married to a gangster, near death experiences...
> Richard Herring's Leicester Square Theatre Podcast - Podcasts - British Comedy Guide


I love RHLSTP (RHLSTP)!! I thought it had finished. Definitely one of the best comedy podcasts I've listened to. If not THE best.


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 27, 2015)

*Debate: 'Only Socialism Offers Any Hope for the Future.*
Brilliant worth listening.  
Debate: 'Only Socialism Offers Any Hope for the Future' | The Socialist Party of Great Britain


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2015)

A general thing about US podcasts: They are generally for better than UK ones, but I find it jarring that presenters have to do their own commercials for sponsors, it undercuts their credibility. Some are better at it than others who seem obviously embarrassed by having to do it. And there seem to be more and more "sponsor messages" as well. especially for Panoply podcasts. it's annoying, I'd rather they'd just have commercial breaks.


----------



## QOTH (Dec 10, 2015)

I've just seen an ad for Serial season 2! Sarah Koenig looking at a different story this time - about a guy imprisoned in Afghanistan.

Still ploughing through Undisclosed, but getting a bit lost in the technicalities of the US legal system. This will make me sound shallow, but I could do with something dramatic happening. Serial had a pace that unisclosed is struggling to keep up, interesting though the analysis is.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 28, 2016)

Been getting into podcasts a bit more these days, but its seriously affecting my phone storage capacity now 

I like:
Adam Buxton
Medium Brow (George Lamb with Marc Hughes)
Richard Herring
Scroobius Pip


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 28, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I listen to loads but I'll pick a few;
> 
> Danny Baker



Link?


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 28, 2016)

I used to listen to one called the skeptics guide to the universe which I loved. But two things happened that soured it for me. Firstly they took on advertising and i found it much less enjoyable and secondly when i tried to join the associated forum they rejected me. So I stopped listening.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 28, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Link?


 I get it through an app on my phone called Pocket casts - you just search and select. Not sure on the other ways


----------



## D'wards (Apr 28, 2016)

Marc Maron does a great one, if you only listen to people youve heard of


----------



## Reno (Apr 28, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I used to listen to one called the skeptics guide to the universe which I loved. But two things happened that soured it for me. Firstly they took on advertising and i found it much less enjoyable and secondly when i tried to join the associated forum they rejected me. So I stopped listening.



That's a shame. I never miss a single episode and I think it does quite an important job. The Skeptics Guide is a voice of sanity in a country which seems to be going increasingly batshit.

The advertising is a necessary evil for most US podcasts as presenters and production staff have to get paid and they aren't that cheap to produce on a regular basis. The only exceptions are really small hobby podcasts or those who are part of a publicly funded radio station like the BBC or NPR, so I'll put up with that. If I didn't I would have to stop listening to most of my favourite podcasts. I listen to them on my smart phone and most podcast apps let you skip buy 30 seconds increments, which is what I do for ads.

Did they give a reason why the forum rejected you ? I just checked and they have an email address in case you have problems registering.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 28, 2016)

Reno said:


> That's a shame. I never miss a single episode and I think it does quite an important job.
> 
> The advertising is a necessary evil for most US podcasts as presenters and production staff have to get paid and they aren't that cheap to produce on a regular basis. The only exceptions are really small hobby podcasts or those who are part of a publicly funded radio station like the BBC or NPR, so I'll put up with that. If I didn't I would have to stop listening to most of my favourite podcasts. I listen to them on my smart phone and most podcast apps let you skip buy 30 seconds increments, which is what I do for ads.
> 
> Did they give a reason why the forum rejected you ? I just checked and they have an email address in case you have problems registering.


Nope - they didn;t give a reason and I asked a few times.

As for the advertising I wouldn;t have minded an ad spot but the way they worked their ads into the conversation really irked me. It was like old fashoined sponsor spots on US telly. Cheesy!!!

I was considering paying for the ad free version but when I was refused entry to their forum I decided not to bother.

ETA i might try again. Glad they're still going though.


----------



## Reno (Apr 28, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> Nope - they didn;t give a reason and I asked a few times.
> 
> As for the advertising I wouldn;t have minded an ad spot but the way they worked their ads into the conversation really irked me. It was like old fashoined sponsor spots on US telly. Cheesy!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wrote about it above that I feel it undermines the credibility of the presenters, but that's how advertising is done in all of podcasting. I still find the podcast frequently eye opening and it made me look at science reporting in a different way. 

I've become hugely addicted to podcasts over the last few years, it's the only aspect of the internet I unreservedly love, because it lets me get on with other stuff while I listen to them. And unlike with radio you you can do your own programming.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 28, 2016)

Politics:
Best of Left
The Majority Report
Paleo Radio

Science:
Star Talk with Neil Degrass Tyson

Comedy:
Real Time with Bill Maher
Wait!  Wait! Don't Tell Me.

Craft:
Reclaimed Audio

Food:
Main Street Vegan
Splendid Table

Hiking:
All Who Wander
The First 40 miles

Misc:
Storycorps.


----------



## D'wards (May 3, 2016)

Since becoming aware of Vocal Fry I find a lot of American podcasts unlistenable - its so effing irritating. Its not a sexist thing, as plenty of men do it as much as women these days


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 3, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Since becoming aware of Vocal Fry I find a lot of American podcasts unlistenable - its so effing irritating. Its not a sexist thing, as plenty of men do it as much as women these days



I find Millennials to be a little irritating to listen to.  Do they all put a rising tone at the end of declarative sentences?   It sounds like they're all asking a question when they're making a statement.  Its sad, because I often find the content useful.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 3, 2016)

Melodica Weekly Balearic music podcast by Chris Coco hosted on Mixcloud

Chris Coco


----------



## D'wards (May 3, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I find Millennials to be a little irritating to listen to.  Do they all put a rising tone at the end of declarative sentences?   It sounds like they're all asking a question when they're making a statement.  Its sad, because I often find the content useful.


Upspeak!

Seems to be a white middle class liberal thing, the vocal fry and upspeak. Its a tricky thing because if anyone criticises it, and its a man doing the criticising, its taken as a misogynistic attack (if its a woman being pulled up). Whereas regardless of gender it is flipping irritating, and I've had to abandon This American Life because of it.

Fella on today's Guardian Film podcast had it terribly as well - I wish i'd never been told what it was


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 3, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Upspeak!
> 
> Seems to be a white middle class liberal thing, the vocal fry and upspeak. Its a tricky thing because if anyone criticises it, and its a man doing the criticising, its taken as a misogynistic attack (if its a woman being pulled up). Whereas regardless of gender it is flipping irritating, and I've had to abandon This American Life because of it.
> 
> Fella on today's Guardian Film podcast had it terribly as well - I wish i'd never been told what it was



Thank god someone else has noticed.  I thought I was just imagining it.  I've actually listened to more young men doing this than women, maybe that's just my sexism own showing.


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Since becoming aware of Vocal Fry I find a lot of American podcasts unlistenable - its so effing irritating. Its not a sexist thing, as plenty of men do it as much as women these days


Why not listen to what people have to say instead ? I find this preoccupation with and policing of how people speak something that has been totally blown out of proportion. It's the latest thing the Internet tells us we all are supposed to hate and people dutifully grab their pitchforks. If the speaker has something of interest to say, so what ? And in the end it is a sexist thing. Yes, men do it just as much (Obama speaks with vocal fry) but the hate for it mostly centres on young female speakers. Female presenters are getting all sorts of nasty shit for it while male presenters generally don't. The criticism has mostly been used to discount the voices of young women.


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2016)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Thank god someone else has noticed.  I thought I was just imagining it.  I've actually listened to more young men doing this than women, maybe that's just my sexism own showing.


Someone else noticed ? It's hard not to with all the online outrage over it. Young people, how dare they speak different from you ?

Language and speech patterns have always been a changing and evolving thing and older people have always gotten into a huff over how younger people speak differently.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> Someone else noticed ? It's hard not to with all the online outrage over it. Young people, how dare they speak different from you ?
> 
> Language and speech patterns have always been a changing and evolving thing and older people have always gotten into a huff over how younger people speak differently.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2016)

For all the Alan Partridge fans out there, this new podcast is excellent...

MONKEY TENNIS - The Alan Partridge Podcast - POST/POP PODCASTS by POST/POP on iTunes


> Lynn, idea for a podcast: four idiots discuss their love of all things Partridge in this unofficial podcast – including their favourite Alan moments, his cultural legacy and lots more, one episode at a time. A-ha!



Just listened to the second one this morning and was chuckling away on the bus, it will make most sense of course if you know every episode of I'm Alan Partridge pretty well.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> Why not listen to what people have to say instead ? I find this preoccupation with and policing of how people speak something that has been totally blown out of proportio. It's the latest thing the Internet tells us we all are supposed to hate and people dutifully grab their pitchforks. If the speaker has something of interest to say, so what ? And in the end it is a sexist thing. Yes, men do it just as much (Obama speaks with vocal fry) but the hate for it mostly centres on young female speakers. Female presenters are getting all sorts of nasty shit for it while male presenters generally don't. The criticism has mostly been used to discount the voices of young women.



I actually was unaware of this as "a thing."  I have a different theory as to why they talk that way.  

I remember hearing the same comment when I was a twenty-something.  I also remember getting criticism for sounding like I was unsure of what I was saying.  And, being frustrated that no one would listen to me.  I think its mostly a confidence issue.   I suspect that the rise at the end of sentences will go away as they develop and grow into their place in the world.  

Hadn't noticed the "vocal fry" thing.  Still can't really hear it, but I've had some low-range hearing loss for decades.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 25, 2016)

QOTH said:


> I like the sound of Limetown - will give it ago once I've figured out who killed Hae Min Lee
> 
> What are our thoughts on Nightvale? That's something I never really got into but maybe didn't give it enough of a chance.




I've been listening to this the past week or so from the beginning.   I like it.  Not sure why. Maybe the glowing cloud is making me.


----------



## 8den (Oct 25, 2016)

Z Dead list
Sunday Supplements
Isy Sutties The Things we do for love
Infinite Monkey Cage
Dan Savage's Savage love (gay advise columnist who came up with the alternative meaning for "Santorium")
Athletico Mince
The Black Tapes
My Dad wrote a Porno
Kermode and Mayo
Adam Buxton
The History of English
The Writers Panel
And a bunch of UK/US/Middle Eastern Politics.

I've got between a 6-8 hour commute every week. I go through ALOT of podcasts


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 25, 2016)

Bookshambles is good. Various comedians/authors/scientists/historians talk to Josie Long and Robin Ince about their favourite books.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2016)

8den - you might like this one: Podcast and Chill. Three 20something Kiwis shoot the breeze about relationship issues in the twentyfirst century.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 25, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Bookshambles is good. Various comedians/authors/scientists/historians talk to Josie Long and Robin Ince about their favourite books.



In a similar vein I also enjoy Radio 4's A Good Read. Again, people discussing books.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 25, 2016)

Been really enjoying the Hip Hop Saved My Life podcast with Romesh Ranganathan...

audioBoom / Hip Hop Saved My Life with Romesh Ranganathan


----------



## D'wards (Oct 31, 2016)

Bret Easton Ellis is an interesting podcast. Ostensibly an interview, but he probably talks for well over 50% of the time. His intros can be half an hour and are usually irrelevant to the guest.
I think you'd call him a right-wing libertarian, and he rallies against political-correctness in Hollywood (#oscarsowhite etc). He does go on a lot about "Social Justice Warriors" or Snowflakes as he now calls them.

His attitude is diversity is good, forced diversity is bad.

You may not agree with what he says but he's interesting to listen to


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 1, 2016)

He sounds like a cunt.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 1, 2016)

Recently been listening to 'How Did This Get Made?', in which 3 comedians / TV writers plus a guest tear into (or re-evaluate) bad movies (like Face Off, Streetfighter, Wild Wild West and the Fast and Furious series).

Usually quite anarchic (particularly Jason Mantzoukis, who you may have seen playing off-the-wall characters in US sitcoms mostly) but very funny in places.

Also if you watched _The West Wing_, one of the actors (Joshua Malina, who played Will Bailey) and another guy are currently rewatching the entire series (up to the beginning of Season 2 at the moment) and getting some really good guests in to talk about the show and all aspects of it (filming techniques / politics / funny anecdotes, etc) - The West Wing Weekly


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 30, 2016)

Started on The Bright Sessions its great stuff. 

Psychiatrist analyses people with special powers, it starts to get very dark as they learn to use their powers...


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2016)

Athletico Mince is hilarious, but you need to like Bob Mortimer's humour, which i do. Maybe it helps to have a scant knowledge of football, but possibly not because he invents entire new ridiculous personas for footballers anyway.
Poor Steve McClaren


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Usually quite anarchic (particularly Jason Mantzoukis, who you may have seen playing off-the-wall characters in US sitcoms mostly) but very funny in places.


I really struggle with Mantzoukis - he can certainly be funny, but he doesn't really pay attention to other comedians so overall it can have a quite jarring effect and damage the whole of whatever he's in even if his bit is funny.



The Octagon said:


> Also if you watched _The West Wing_, one of the actors (Joshua Malina, who played Will Bailey) and another guy are currently rewatching the entire series (up to the beginning of Season 2 at the moment) and getting some really good guests in to talk about the show and all aspects of it (filming techniques / politics / funny anecdotes, etc) - The West Wing Weekly


I adore TWWW (helps that I adore TWW). What I really like about it is that they could just rest on a general chat about the show and maybe one or two amusing anecdotes from Malina, but they really go out of their way too add to it with, as you say, the really good guests, be they actors from the show or the professionals who actually deal with the issues covered in the show.



Artaxerxes said:


> Started on The Bright Sessions its great stuff.
> 
> Psychiatrist analyses people with special powers, it starts to get very dark as they learn to use their powers...


Ooh, interesting! I've been looking to venture into fictional podcasting a bit more and this sounds an interesting setup, will check it out.

On which note: Gimlet have released three new shows, all of which seem to have had good starts. Homecoming seems a step above most other fictional podcasts I've heard, not falling prey to quite stagey delivery, and ep.1 - Disco Demolition Night - and ep.3 - The Deacons - of Undone were both very interesting.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 30, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I really struggle with Mantzoukis - he can certainly be funny, but he doesn't really pay attention to other comedians so overall it can have a quite jarring effect and damage the whole of whatever he's in even if his bit is funny.



He does talk/shout over the other speakers a lot, which does irritate a bit, but he keeps the energy up.

He's similar in Brooklyn Nine Nine, where he's funny if used sparingly.



Lord Camomile said:


> I adore TWWW (helps that I adore TWW). What I really like about it is that they could just rest on a general chat about the show and maybe one or two amusing anecdotes from Malina, but they really go out of their way too add to it with, as you say, the really good guests, be they actors from the show or the professionals who actually deal with the issues covered in the show.



Indeed. I also like that, even though Josh Malina is obviously a longstanding collaborator and friend of Sorkin's, they're not afraid to say when the show gets it wrong or the writing is poor in places. It's not just a love-in, although they clearly enjoy watching the episodes.
I'll be intrigued when they get to the part when Sorkin leaves and the show was acknowledged to hit a dip in form (Season 5).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> He does talk/shout over the other speakers a lot, which does irritate a bit, but he keeps the energy up.
> 
> He's similar in Brooklyn Nine Nine, where he's funny if used sparingly.


Yup, he annoyed me in that too  



The Octagon said:


> Indeed. I also like that, even though Josh Malina is obviously a longstanding collaborator and friend of Sorkin's, they're not afraid to say when the show gets it wrong or the writing is poor in places. It's not just a love-in, although they clearly enjoy watching the episodes.
> I'll be intrigued when they get to the part when Sorkin leaves and the show was acknowledged to hit a dip in form (Season 5).


Absolutely, they're not shy of criticising. Likewise, will be interesting when they get to Will Bailey's entrance...


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2016)

going through the Bugle's back catalogue of bullshit 

It started out as a small podcast on the Times with a pre-Last Week Tonight John Oliver & Andy Zaltzman. They were fired from the times (mainly because their pilot pretty much consisted of viciously attacking Rupert Murdoch and continued to do so for about 100 episodes until it was too much). Oliver leaves around 2014 when other commitments become too much. But it's a great topical podcast (albeit about 4 years old) and Andy does some truly spectacularly painful pun runs. Like physically painful, it's a form of aural masochism.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 30, 2016)

Used to love The Bugle (Helllllllo Buglers!) - went downhill when Jon Oliver left imho. Great podcast.

Love the episode where they argue about the lyrics of _Here comes the hot stepper _


----------



## 8den (Nov 30, 2016)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Used to love The Bugle (Helllllllo Buglers!) - went downhill when Jon Oliver left imho. Great podcast.
> 
> Love the episode where they argue about the lyrics of _Here comes the hot stepper _



I've listened to a couple of recent episodes without John, and yes, Andy can't quite carry the show himself with guests, Still it's only 2012, two more years of bullshit left!


----------



## QOTH (Dec 1, 2016)

8den said:


> I've listened to a couple of recent episodes without John, and yes, Andy can't quite carry the show himself with guests, Still it's only 2012, two more years of bullshit left!



I'm enjoying the current incarnation of the Bugle so far. Hoping it lasts more than two episodes...


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 2, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Some more good uns I've found
> 
> Podcasts - Very much the same as middleeastweek, it's even done by the same people, but it's focused on jihadists
> 
> ...



Belabored and Black Sheep are great, also Team Human by Douglas Rushkoff, he has an annoying voice but has some good thought provoking interviews.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 2, 2016)

I now take 29 podcasts - its a ruddy job to keep up with them all.

I now am chagrined when someone recommends one i'll like.

I have dropped a few too - Infinite Monkey Cage, Robert Elms, This American Life, Guilty Feminist


----------



## Crispy (Dec 2, 2016)

I have recently binged on The History of Rome ~ 200 episodes from Romulus & Remus to the fall of the Western Empire, and am now nearly caught up with the same author's Revolutions which has so far covered the English (22 episodes), American (17), French (60!) and Haitian (20) revolutions and is now well stuck into Simon Bolivar. Exhaustively detailed and delivered with dry wit. Really good stuff.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 2, 2016)

I've been enjoying these recently

The Truth

Also these can be hillarious

http://getmortified.com/podcast/

They all come under the Radiotopia umbrella, lots of good stuff there

Radiotopia


----------



## pennimania (Dec 2, 2016)

If you like the Archers, Dum Tee Dum is very entertaining!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2016)

on this currently- can be a little dry but is informative- fall of the roman empire

The Fall of Rome Podcast


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2016)

I presume many people are already aware of the Acast app - makes it much easier to track and listen to your favourite ones and find new ones.
The Say Why To Drugs podcast is one I've discovered that way


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I presume many people are already aware of the Acast app - makes it much easier to track and listen to your favourite ones and find new ones.
> The Say Why To Drugs podcast is one I've discovered that way


I'm aware of it but have never used it, as I don't think it's available on the Kindle store. Is it markedly better than the various other podcast apps? I currently use DoggCatcher at the moment and it does what I need it to, or at least I think it does


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm aware of it but have never used it, as I don't think it's available on the Kindle store. Is it markedly better than the various other podcast apps? I currently use DoggCatcher at the moment and it does what I need it to, or at least I think it does


I haven't used any other podcast apps.
I am puzzled at you complaint about it not being available on Kindle - it's an app, not a kindle book, so you get it from the Apple App Store or Google Play Store


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> it's an app, not a kindle book, so you get it from the Apple App Store or Google Play Store


The Kindle Fire is a tablet, not just an e-book reader. Trouble is, Amazon have their own 'special' version of the Play Store which doesn't have everything the Google one has. Including Acast*.





*last time I checked, anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2016)

Get it for your phone then


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2016)

I've tried lots of podcast apps on android and found Pocket Casts to be the best one.

Pocket Casts – Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2016)

That costs money though. I refuse to pay for apps.
What's good about acast is the links and images that come up as people speak. So if a person or thing is mentioned their pic appears or a link to more info pops up.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I've tried lots of podcast apps on android and found Pocket Casts to be the best one.
> 
> Pocket Casts – Android Apps on Google Play


Used to have that, until my (since defunct) became so out of date it stopped updating


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2016)

I used to use Beyond Pod but of course its since been updated to the level that its fucking unusable and hides information you want to access and charges you for things.


I'm using Player FM currently, its slightly better but for some reasons assumes you want to stream things more than just download them into a playlist.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 17, 2016)

Outcast is the best quality app but has a fairly limited range of podcasts sadly. Though I still subscribe to about 20 which is difficult now I've gone from a job which involved driving around 2 hours a day to one that involves half an hour a day, often with someone else in the vehicle.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 17, 2016)

Talking Politics wonky British politics chats
SpyCast spooky US interviews
Monster Talk skatty skeptical cryptozoological


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 11, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> Any good ones to recommend? Can be on anything


Found this pinterest page with links to lots of academic podcasts:

Academic Podcasts


----------



## trashpony (Jan 11, 2017)

I highly recommend subscribing to Seriously... on Radio 4: Seriously... - Seriously... - BBC Radio 4

It's an eclectic documentary series about interesting things. Arthur Russell, reindeer racing and the sigh are some recent ones I've enjoyed


----------



## Dragnet (Jan 11, 2017)

A couple I listen to...

Novara Media Podcast - UK politics podcast (although they cover worldwide politics, too). Decent, if a bit Labour-centric for my taste. 

Cut Print Film Podcast - US film podcast. I haven't been a fan of most of the US film podcasts I've given a try, but this is an exception. Can be quite funny, and the end of episode recommendations have introduced me to some decent films.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I highly recommend subscribing to Seriously... on Radio 4: Seriously... - Seriously... - BBC Radio 4


I was unwittingly on that!  My cousin was listening on his daily commute and suddenly heard me talking to Ian McMillan


----------



## trashpony (Jan 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was unwittingly on that!  My cousin was listening on his daily commute and suddenly heard me talking to Ian McMillan


Which one? I shall be sure to d/l it


----------



## D'wards (Feb 28, 2017)

Missing Richard Simmons is a good new one.

A documentary series, in which the fitness guru has completely isolated himself from the outside world and a bloke is trying to find out why.
Although I'm a bit uneasy with the concept - he's a depressive and if he wants to become a recluse just bleeding let him.

That said, I'm interested to find out exactly why, now the series has been made and that


----------



## xenon (Feb 28, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> The Kindle Fire is a tablet, not just an e-book reader. Trouble is, Amazon have their own 'special' version of the Play Store which doesn't have everything the Google one has. Including Acast*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You can sideload the Google play store on the kindle fire.  Instructions are out there. Hmm.  Not added any new ones for a while may give some of those mentioned a try.  Probably been mentioned anyway, the last one I listen to today was no such thing as a fish.  Random fun facts.


----------



## flypanam (Mar 1, 2017)

Chapo Trap House by Chapo Trap House on iTunes


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 2, 2017)

D'wards said:


> Missing Richard Simmons is a good new one.
> 
> A documentary series, in which the fitness guru has completely isolated himself from the outside world and a bloke is trying to find out why.
> Although I'm a bit uneasy with the concept - he's a depressive and if he wants to become a recluse just bleeding let him.
> ...



There's certainly an uneasiness to pursuing someone who may not wish to be found. But I think that's repeatedly explicitly discussed in the podcast. I'm finding it very interesting; someone who I knew of vaguely as a camp US curiosity comes across as an astonishingly compassionate, driven and funny human being. I think it helps that it's clearly made with a lot of love for him. I hope he is OK.


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2017)

I've never really bothered with podcasts but I've recently become obsessed with My dad wrote a porno. The sex is obviously terrible but often not the funniest bits, it's the random detail and all the business crap and cultural references which make it impossible to date. 
Belinda recently went to a posh dinner at a stately home where they served frozen chicken kievs and trifle. [emoji106]


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 20, 2017)

Looby said:


> I've never really bothered with podcasts but I've recently become obsessed with My dad wrote a porno. The sex is obviously terrible but often not the funniest bits, it's the random detail and all the business crap and cultural references which make it impossible to date.
> Belinda recently went to a posh dinner at a stately home where they served frozen chicken kievs and trifle. [emoji106]




I laughed all the way through the first series of that.  They highlight the absurdity of it so well


----------



## 8den (Aug 3, 2017)

xenon said:


> You can sideload the Google play store on the kindle fire.  Instructions are out there. Hmm.  Not added any new ones for a while may give some of those mentioned a try.  Probably been mentioned anyway, the last one I listen to today was no such thing as a fish.  Random fun facts.



Another shout out for "No such thing as a Fish", it's a podcast from the QI Elves (literally the Producers of QI & the ones who find all the facts out for the show). They curate their favourite facts they've learnt each we (this weeks favourite was during the Mt Vesuvius eruption some Pompeian's heads turned into mini volcanos in the eruption (the massive increase in temperature made the fluids in their brains boil and explode out the top of their heads). There's about 2 years of back episodes on the itunes store.


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 3, 2017)

I recommend the Beef and Dairy Network podcast, the premier podcast for the beef and dairy industries. 

It may not be entirely serious. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 3, 2017)

I listen to that Last Podcast on the Left, which is awful rubbish but also strangely addictive.

And Chapo Trap House, where the same caveat applies.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 3, 2017)

Very Bad Words is one dedicated to swearing.  Contains some annoying adverts, but interesting.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 4, 2017)

I  have only discovered the joy of podcasts recently,love the infinite monkey cage podcasts and have been listening to Radio free skaro over the last few weeks.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 14, 2017)

'Homecoming' - a binge-worthy psychological thriller about military rehabilitation. It's excellent.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 14, 2017)

I recently listened to a new podcast called "Conversations with people who hate me."  When he gets hatemail, he invites them onto the show and talks to them.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 14, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I recently listened to a new podcast called "Conversations with people who hate me."  When he gets hatemail, he invites them onto the show and talks to them.


An interesting idea, but surely it becomes a bit self-fulfilling after a while? People will be writing hatemail in order to get on the podcast?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> An interesting idea, but surely it becomes a bit self-fulfilling after a while? People will be writing hatemail in order to get on the podcast?



Yes, that is the danger.  It also occurred to me that it was a put up because the conversations that were had were more civilized than you'd really expect.  On the other hand, it is more difficult to be nasty to someone's face.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 15, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> Any good ones to recommend? Can be on anything


smershpod.com

You can find this also on soundcloud, I think. It's a podcast about the Bond movies, doing all the Bonds apart from Bob Holness as far as I can see. It even has a 'cast on the original _Casino Royale, _an interesting fiasco, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## bemused (Sep 15, 2017)

I browse the Joe Rogan podcast and download it if I see someone interesting.

Two beekeeping ones I listen to are: 

kiwimana Beekeeping supplies based in New Zealand
The Beehive Jive - A beekeeping blog & podcast from England based in London

Science types ones

Freakonomics - The hidden side of everything such a good show and really well produced.
BBC Radio 4 - BBC Inside Science the BBC inside science is good as well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2017)

Politically Reactive - US politics and civil rights issues. Accessible, funny, with some really interesting guests.
Ear Hustle - from Radiotopia, "the stories of life inside prison, shared and produced by those living it."
Guilty Feminist - much like Politically Reactive, accessible, funny and good guests. Live shows seem to sell out fucking fast.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Politically Reactive - US politics and civil rights issues. Accessible, funny, with some really interesting guests.
> Ear Hustle - from Radiotopia, "the stories of life inside prison, shared and produced by those living it."
> Guilty Feminist - much like Politically Reactive, accessible, funny and good guests. Live shows seem to sell out fucking fast.



I do listen to the Guilty Feminist if i recognise the guest, and have enjoyed it. Phoebe Waller-Bridge is always a highlight. However, Deborah Francis-White gets right on my tits, with her brand of "all white straight men are cunts" brand of feminism. It was much better when the delightful Sophie Hagen was on board to smooth out the rough edges


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I do listen to the Guilty Feminist if i recognise the guest, and have enjoyed it. Phoebe Waller-Bridge is always a highlight. However, Deborah Francis-White gets right on my tits, with her brand of "all white straight men are cunts" brand of feminism. It was much better when the delightful Sophie Hagen was on board to smooth out the rough edges


Interesting, I don't really get that from DFW (for the record, I've got aaaaaaall the privileges). Her presenting style does grate with me sometimes, but that's just a personal thing and for the most part I think she does a really good job, and uses her platform to promote a really good set of causes and issues.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Interesting, I don't really get that from DFW (for the record, I've got aaaaaaall the privileges). Her presenting style does grate with me sometimes, but that's just a personal thing and for the most part I think she does a really good job, and uses her platform to promote a really good set of causes and issues.


Whilst this is true i think her style is unlikely to convert anyone to feminism, and the whole thing seems an exercise in preaching to the choir.
As i said above, when Sophie left i felt it went downhill a bit, but i do love Sophie Hagen.

Another point about DFW that annoys me is that if any other type of minority feminist (namely black or disabled) criticises her for not being inclusive she never tries to defend or explain herself but throws themselves protrate at their feet begging forgiveness. I think she takes the levels of priviledge very seriously so feels that a black or disabled woman is automatically more important than her cos they are on a lower rung.

In other news, Athletico Mince is not only the funniest podcast i've heard, but possibly the funniest thing.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2017)

Can't say I've got that view of men from her either.

My beef with her is that her idea of left wing, along with Richard Herring and other relatively well off entertainment types that I like and so am disappointed in,  seems to be aligned roughly with the right wing of the labour party rather than the left wing. I'd like a bit more about class in there.

And as for not converting anyone, whilst I wouldn't say I'm not a feminist, I've never read any feminist tomes or taken any time really to educate myself on any of the theories etc. The 'trying/being well-meaning but fucking it up every day but that's ok' aspect of it is one of the main things I like about it.  I do miss sophie though.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 15, 2017)

I think its stems from when she was on A Good Read and when the other guest Murray Lachlan Young dared to say that Song of Soloman by Toni Morrison "went on a bit" she beacme furious and attacked him saying how dare a white man criticise a book by a black woman (the whole premise of the show is you bring a book, and read and critique two others). Murray was cowed


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2017)

Not heard it.  I suppose if you are one of those groups then it probably makes a refreshing change for a white person to just apologise without being defensive.     I think there is room for one outlet where you just apologise rather than defend, even if there is a case to defend.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 15, 2017)

Walks with my Dog is a favourite. Emily Dean just goes on walks with slebs and has a chat.

As ever Adam Buxton is a pleasure. 

Russell Brand has two, which are quite different.  The radio x one which is very silly and funny. Matt Morgan who does it with him is hilarious. Under the Skin is a bit more serious, although Brand definitely "goes on a bit" in this. He had interesting guests though


----------



## SovietArmy (Oct 3, 2017)

Plenty to listening thanks every one whom posted link, apart my partner wanted to listening something about Lithuania history nothing we could find it.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 6, 2017)

YouSir said:


> Only Podcast I've ever really followed - The History of Rome
> 
> It's over now but there's 200 or so episodes and he's doing new stuff too.



Just started listening to this, really enjoying it. His Revolutions podcast is excellent too. As is Age of Napoleon which is done by another guy with a pretty good voice for radio.

Struggle session is a pretty good podcast, though depends on the guests. Looks at modern pop culture and gaming from a leftish perspective.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 25, 2018)

Marc Maron just did a very good interview with Macaulay Culkin on his WTF podcast


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 25, 2018)

The Henry and Heidi podcasts from Henry Rollins are great. He's always been a better talker than musician. 

There are some especially great ones on his relationships with William Shatner, Hubert Selby Jnr and Ru Paul. 

Podcast


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 25, 2018)

I found this one yesterday:

The Important Cinema Club

Just a couple of bods shooting the breeze, but it was interesting enough to listen to while I boiled my pasta (this is not a euphemism).


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 25, 2018)

When you put to one side the slightly annoying exhortations to sign up to Slate Plus every week for 'bonus' episodes, I've really enjoyed Slow Burn, a podcast about Watergate. There's a fascinating amount of detail about what actually happened, I've learnt a lot, and it really is one hell of a yarn. Although I'm sure it was commissioned with thoughts about the connections to the current US President, what I've taken away is how different our current circumstances are, for good and ill.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 26, 2018)

Probably already mentioned. Can't be bothered to check the whole thread. But yeah... Here it is.

Sam Harris | Home of the Waking Up Podcast

I find that guy and his ideas fascinating. 

Sent from my H8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 28, 2018)

James O'brien does one but it's only worth listening to if you like the guest. He recently had Eric Cantona on there and it was great.


----------



## ChrisC (Jan 28, 2018)

Scaggs said:


> James O'brien does one but it's only worth listening to if you like the guest. He recently had Eric Cantona on there and it was great.


I like James O'Brien although I'm quite aware that he suffers from the Marmite syndrome of love him or hate him. There appears there is no middle ground where he is concerned. 

Sent from my H8 using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo (Feb 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> 99% Invisible  "A tiny radio show about design"



I finally discovered 99% Invisible about a month ago.

Wow.

I think it's the best radio I've ever heard. 250 odd episodes... (sometimes it's good to be late to something).

Host/Producer Roman Mars has a voice for Radio, and the stories are captivating. Each one, you learn something new.

Mrs Miggins


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2018)

Roman Ranganesh's ' Hip hop save my life' on spotify


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 6, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Roman Ranganesh's ' Hip hop save my life' on spotify



Love this. I was dying listening to the one with Adam Buxton.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2018)

only discovered it a few weeks ago, nearly done them all


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Roman Ranganesh's ' Hip hop save my life' on spotify


Um...Romesh Ranganathan


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok then , I can't remember everything


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Um...Romesh Ranganathan


If I'm going to get it wrong I may as well do it spectacularly


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2018)

Quite like The Futility Closet podcast (despite some mild accent irritation) but have finished it all. 

Anything similar?


----------



## paolo (Feb 23, 2018)

Recent find...

The Onion’s spoof true crime podcast.

If you’ve ever listened to, say, Criminal, this is a delight.

https://www.theonion.com/c/a-very-fatal-murder

The ads alone are 

“This podcast is sponsored by Sandcamp. Sandcamp is a subscription service that every month dumps two tons of sand on your lawn. What you do with it is your business”


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 5, 2018)

New radical history podcast. First episode is a good one about the Grunwick strike. Next one on the Angry Brigade including John Barker:
Working Class History by Working Class History on Apple Podcasts

Working Class History

(sound quality is not perfect but they are still learning as they say. Good enough though, for sure).


----------



## Dragnet (Mar 6, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Working Class History



Second this; excellent stuff. Looking forward to the next episode. 

We Hope It's Chips - Two blokes from Chippenham talking about pop culture, mostly. They've done a few episodes on superhero films, which isn't really my sort of thing, but they really hit their stride when they're reminiscing about their school days and teenage years. Good comfort listening.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2018)

Dragnet said:


> Second this; excellent stuff. Looking forward to the next episode.
> 
> We Hope It's Chips - Two blokes from Chippenham talking about pop culture, mostly. They've done a few episodes on superhero films, which isn't really my sort of thing, but they really hit their stride when they're reminiscing about their school days and teenage years. Good comfort listening.



It's a dead link at my end.


----------



## Dragnet (Mar 7, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> It's a dead link at my end.



This link should work.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 9, 2018)

Dragnet said:


> Second this; excellent stuff. Looking forward to the next episode.
> 
> We Hope It's Chips - Two blokes from Chippenham talking about pop culture, mostly. They've done a few episodes on superhero films, which isn't really my sort of thing, but they really hit their stride when they're reminiscing about their school days and teenage years. Good comfort listening.


I like this. The main guy is a couple of years younger than me but has a better memory so it's pretty much my era they discuss.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 9, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> New radical history podcast. First episode is a good one about the Grunwick strike. Next one on the Angry Brigade including John Barker:
> Working Class History by Working Class History on Apple Podcasts
> 
> Working Class History
> ...



The first part of the John Barker interview is now up and good.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 9, 2018)

This is a good UK based podcast about prison abolition and the justice system:
The Lockdown | Novara Media

(Lots of problems with Novara Media generally, but this is great I think).


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2018)

Dragnet said:


> Second this; excellent stuff. Looking forward to the next episode.
> 
> We Hope It's Chips - Two blokes from Chippenham talking about pop culture, mostly. They've done a few episodes on superhero films, which isn't really my sort of thing, but they really hit their stride when they're reminiscing about their school days and teenage years. Good comfort listening.


I could not find it until searching for 'Wil & Fortune'


----------



## Red About Town (Mar 17, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> When you put to one side the slightly annoying exhortations to sign up to Slate Plus every week for 'bonus' episodes, I've really enjoyed Slow Burn, a podcast about Watergate. There's a fascinating amount of detail about what actually happened, I've learnt a lot, and it really is one hell of a yarn. Although I'm sure it was commissioned with thoughts about the connections to the current US President, what I've taken away is how different our current circumstances are, for good and ill.



I've listened to a few episodes of this and it is excellent.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 18, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is a good UK based podcast about prison abolition and the justice system:
> The Lockdown | Novara Media
> 
> (Lots of problems with Novara Media generally, but this is great I think).


Interesting... I've recently seen a couple of docs/programmes about various aspects of prison/justice and was interested in exploring it a bit more. One more to add to the list!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2018)

Welcome to Crimetown

story of Rhode Island new england mob crimes and the corrupt politics side as well. 

I tell you what tho, just once I'd like to hear an ex mobster say 'I had a stable upbringing, my father loved me and my mother too. I wanted for nothing. It was just all around me and cool so I drifted into it and I was good at it so I kept going'
Nobody ever seems to have that origin story.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 27, 2018)

Idris2002 and other Irish posters have you listened to The Echo Chamber Podcast any thoughts?


----------



## D'wards (Apr 27, 2018)

True Crime Obsessed is fantastic - basically the campest man alive and a witty woman with vocal fry watch crime documentary films and have a laugh about them.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 28, 2018)

the Blindboy boatclub podcasts are terrific- proper thought through and surreal 

The Blindboy Podcast on acast


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2018)

A list of 50 podcasts in the Guardian.

The 50 best podcasts of 2018


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A list of 50 podcasts in the Guardian.
> 
> The 50 best podcasts of 2018


Thought it would be the same usual suspects, but there's plenty there I've never heard of.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 30, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Thought it would be the same usual suspects, but there's plenty there I've never heard of.



There are some interesting ones in the list.  I've just spent the last hour subscribing to new podcasts.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> the Blindboy boatclub podcasts are terrific- proper thought through and surreal
> 
> The Blindboy Podcast on acast



ETA 
the history of disco ones are fascinating


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 1, 2018)

TESD


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 1, 2018)

All Killa, No Filla - Rachel Fairburn & Kiri Pritchard - McLean talk about bumming and drunken exploits with their mates interspersed with discussions about serial killers.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 19, 2018)

Anyone who has an interest in the music industry might like Slate's Hit Parade podcast. 

Really interesting explorations, which accompanying music. 

The charity single one was great, and just listened to one about how singles have been used to flog albums over the years, and how that's changed at different periods. 

Slate’s Use of Your Data


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 19, 2018)

I’m late to podcasts but just finished ‘The Wire Stripped’ where 2 blokes & guests talk about S1 of The Wire. 
Need to see if there a S2 our.

Usually listen when I go running.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 30, 2018)

.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 30, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A list of 50 podcasts in the Guardian.
> 
> The 50 best podcasts of 2018



I listened to Caliphate in one night, it’s really gripping.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 30, 2018)

Looby said:


> I've never really bothered with podcasts but I've recently become obsessed with My dad wrote a porno. The sex is obviously terrible but often not the funniest bits, it's the random detail and all the business crap and cultural references which make it impossible to date.
> Belinda recently went to a posh dinner at a stately home where they served frozen chicken kievs and trifle. [emoji106]


Very late to the party on this but I've been listening today on a very boring train journey. I was laughing out loud. People were looking


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 30, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Very late to the party on this but I've been listening today on a very boring train journey. I was laughing out loud. People were looking



It’s the amount of eating they do just before sex that gets to me, always seems a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 31, 2018)

Dom Traynor said:


> It’s the amount of eating they do just before sex that gets to me, always seems a bit uncomfortable.


Haven't got to that yet!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 1, 2018)

I have noticed a bit of bitter resentment from long established comics about the success of MDWOP. They have gone from starting a podcast to doing a world tour and playing the Albert Hall in a couple of years.

Richard Herring said as much on his podcast when discussing them with someone else .

I think it's cos they are not comedians they don't have that ego or need for oneupmanship


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2018)

POSTCARD FROM THE PAST

Follow this twitter account. Not listened to the podcast yet but have subscribed.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 17, 2018)

ryanedson said:


> Wow, there are a lot of podcasts! It's great, because I just want to find something interesting)



Hi Bot, what are you going to advertise shortly?


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 30, 2018)

Athletico Mince - Bob Mortimer and another man from Sunderland, sort of football but fine for those, like me, who know and care little for football.  Lots of silly and slightly surreal conversations between footballers (they do loose impressions of voices).  I am especially fond of the incidents between Peter Beardsley and his wife who demands various types of eggs (get us some fookin poachies/boilers).  Sometimes veers a bit close to laddish for my tastes but the good bits make up for it.
Dear Joan and Jericho - Vikki Pepperdine and Julia Davies - two vile characters giving agony aunt advice.  Brilliant but high eeeeeewww factor.
Matt Berry Interviews - especially the Eno episode

(I have not read through the thread so apologies if these have already been mentioned)


----------



## Favelado (Aug 30, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Anyone who has an interest in the music industry might like Slate's Hit Parade podcast.
> 
> Really interesting explorations, which accompanying music.
> 
> ...



It is very good. I thought Fez909 Rutita1 and ska invita might really enjoy it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 2, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Anyone who has an interest in the music industry might like Slate's Hit Parade podcast.
> 
> Really interesting explorations, which accompanying music.
> 
> ...



Yes, that's great ! I really enjoyed the recent one about The B-52s and REM.

I'm just listening to _Slow Burn_, which is about US political scandals. The first season was on Watergate, the current one is on Clinton & Lewinsky. Very well researched and in-depth.

_In the Dark_ is a very good true crime podcast. The second season on the case of Curtis Flowers was jaw-dropping.

Curtis Flowers - Wikipedia


----------



## hattie (Sep 2, 2018)

John Cooper Clarke being cheerful


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

I've been listening to Mrs Brightside which is Susan Calman talking to other comedians about mental health. I've been finding it really insightful. Quite a few things that have been said have really chimed with me and I'm learning a lot about my own mental health and a few tools to deal with it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

I have a question about podcasts: I tend to listen when I'm commuting which means I need to download them as I can't maintain a stable internet connection all the way to work. Am I being stupid but it seems like a lot of them don't have a download option. In the Dark for instance - just been to the website and can't see a download option. Is there a way around this? I have a Samsung phone.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 4, 2018)

Are you using a podcast app? If not, I'd recommend getting one. There are loads available, I've used Doggcatcher and Podcast Addict for Android but a quick Google will give you recommendations and options. Then you can download when you have WiFi, set up a play list, get reminders of new episodes, lots of useful things!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Are you using a podcast app? If not, I'd recommend getting one. There are loads available, I've used Doggcatcher and Podcast Addict for Android but a quick Google will give you recommendations and options. Then you can download when you have WiFi, set up a play list, get reminders of new episodes, lots of useful things!


Good tip - thanks.


----------



## jbob (Sep 4, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> All Killa, No Filla - Rachel Fairburn & Kiri Pritchard - McLean talk about bumming and drunken exploits with their mates interspersed with discussions about serial killers.



Pretty much the UK version of_ My Favorite Murder_ with Karen Kilgariff and Georgia Hardstark, and imo not as funny/interesting/horrifying.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2018)

Friend recommended me This Sounds Serious, something of a parody of true crime podcasts.

I'm not as familiar with the genre as many, but it's still very funny in its own right, had me properly laughing out loud a number of times.

Also, Victoriocity is quite a fun little alternative-Victorian era caper. Currently crowdfunding for a second series and can be seen at the London Podcast Festival in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jbob (Sep 4, 2018)

A few additions.

Arts & Ideas - Radio 3 podcast covering music, lit, films, and well, the arts and ideas. Revolving presenters, mostly knowledgeable and conducive to interesting discussion and debate, except Philip Dodd, a pompous windbag who derails every show to talk about himself, China or to heap scorn on his guests (particularly patronising to female guests). Says 'marinaded' in every bloody programme. If you can avoid this twat, it's well worth a listen.

Revolutionary Left Radio - US podcast exploring the breadth of left politics. Guests are given a lot of time to speak and expand upon their ideas, rather than the usual interrogative presenter focused style.

Safe For Democracy - Very detailed left history podcast exploring US imperialism.

Team Human - Douglas Rushkoff podcast about protest, politics and tech with a revolving cast of mostly US activists (and some who just like the title for marketing purposes).

The Butterfly Effect - Jon Ronson's investigation into porn is funny, sad, awful and informative.

The Partially Examined Life - excellent US based philosophy podcast. Mostly continental philosophy, and thankfully dismissive of repeated demands from sectors of their US audience to cover Ayn Rand, Jordan Peterson, Sam Harris, Dawkins and all the other 'new atheist' fundamentalists. Just be sure to click off after the discussion before you get exposed to host Mark Linsenmayer's terrible band(s) who play out every edition.

Very Bad Wizards - an interesting philosophy lecturer and an irritating psychology lecturer discuss the intersections between the two.

The Essay - short Radio 3 podcast featuring different essays (often on a similar theme) by a variety of different authors.

The AI Podcast - a podcast about AI, funnily enough. Should come as no surprise that there's a strong right libertarian leaning.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good tip - thanks.


Pocket Casts is theh best app IMO. nice interface


----------



## Reno (Sep 4, 2018)

I need a new app. Overcast used to be good, but since the last update its been crap. New podcasts don't download and listened to podcasts don't self-delete and take up space on my iPhone..


----------



## Reno (Sep 4, 2018)

jbob said:


> Pretty much the UK version of_ My Favorite Murder_ with Karen Kilgariff and Georgia Hardstark, and imo not as funny/interesting/horrifying.


That's the only podcast I ever truly hated.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Pocket Casts is theh best app IMO. nice interface


Do the apps allow you to download podcasts that you can't download from the podcast's own website though? That's what I'm really looking for.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Do the apps allow you to download podcasts that you can't download from the podcast's own website though? That's what I'm really looking for.


Depends on the particular podcast. I know some remove their fre back catalogues and charge for them instead. That makes things more complicated.

Give me a title and I'll let you know?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Depends on the particular podcast. I know some remove their fre back catalogues and charge for them instead. That makes things more complicated.
> 
> Give me a title and I'll let you know?


Have a look at "In the Dark".
What I see on their website is only a "Listen Now" button.

There are a lot that do have download options but also a lot that don't and I just won't listen to them if I can't download them which is a shame.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Have a look at "In the Dark".
> What I see on their website is only a "Listen Now" button.


all episodes available


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

Crispy said:


> all episodes available


To download?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> To download?


Yep. (... Mark All Unplayed, then Sort by Oldest->Newest)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Pocket Casts is theh best app IMO. nice interface


I use Pocket Casts, but a friend recently mentioned that her app allows her to search for a specific episode title, which you can't seem to do on the Pocket Casts app (think you can on the web interface).

Also frustrating you can't download single episodes without subscribing to the whole feed, but I figure that's pretty standard across platforms.

Has anyone tried Radio Public? It's supposedly more curated by podcast creators and lovers, but I just can't seem to get used to using it. Maybe need to invest a bit more time effort to get over that bump.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Yep. (... Mark All Unplayed, then Sort by Oldest->Newest)
> 
> View attachment 146045


Awesome!! Thanks Crispy!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I use Pocket Casts, but a friend recently mentioned that her app allows her to search for a specific episode title, which you can't seem to do on the Pocket Casts app (think you can on the web interface).
> 
> Also frustrating you can't download single episodes without subscribing to the whole feed, but I figure that's pretty standard across platforms.
> 
> Has anyone tried Radio Public? It's supposedly more curated by podcast creators and lovers, but I just can't seem to get used to using it. Maybe need to invest a bit more time effort to get over that bump.


I tried Radio Public a while back and just found it bafflingly awful to try to use - and it wouldn't seem to let me download anything. So I uninstalled it. I'm a bit of an arse with tech and anything that takes time to learn how to use quickly gets a "no" from me. Technology should make things easier.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 4, 2018)

(If you're on iOS, MrsM, then I think Overcast is the app to get)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I tried Radio Public a while back and just found it bafflingly awful to try to use - and it wouldn't seem to let me download anything. So I uninstalled it. I'm a bit of an arse with tech and anything that takes time to learn how to use quickly gets a "no" from me. Technology should make things easier.


Yeah, it certainly feels like the interface/layout could be improved/simplified. I'm a bit of a podcast nerd so I want to try and persevere, but can understand how it can put off someone who just wants a simple, non-faffy way to download podcasts.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

Crispy said:


> (If you're on iOS, MrsM, then I think Overcast is the app to get)


Nope - Samsung phone mate.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Nope - Samsung phone mate.


I have a Samsung and currently using Castbox which is pretty good. 
There are free and paid versions but I am getting on okay with the free one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

One I have not tried is Google Podcasts 

Google launches a podcast app for Android with personalized recommendations


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> One I have not tried is Google Podcasts
> 
> Google launches a podcast app for Android with personalized recommendations


Just installed it
Rating in the Play Store is not great (3.4/5) but it is a nice clean interface 
Needs a few new features I think but likely they will follow


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 4, 2018)

Acast is the only podcast app I can get along with, it's great.


----------



## jbob (Sep 4, 2018)

Reno said:


> That's the only podcast I ever truly hated.



Yeah, I get that. Requires a high tolerance for the worst excesses of American comedians.


----------



## jbob (Sep 4, 2018)

Kermode & Mayo is increasingly unbearable, and overly reliant on the innumerable, unfunny in-jokes ('fuck off, Jason Issacs'). The stand-ins Sanjeev Baskhar and Robbie Collin are far superior as both host/interviewer and reviewer. Edith Bowman, on the other hand, is inane beyond belief, and Clarisse Loughrey's analysis is superficial at best.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 12, 2018)

Frankie Boyle has released a load of stand up as a podcast called Prometheus. 

It's hilarious, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## killer b (Sep 12, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> When you put to one side the slightly annoying exhortations to sign up to Slate Plus every week for 'bonus' episodes, I've really enjoyed Slow Burn, a podcast about Watergate. There's a fascinating amount of detail about what actually happened, I've learnt a lot, and it really is one hell of a yarn. Although I'm sure it was commissioned with thoughts about the connections to the current US President, what I've taken away is how different our current circumstances are, for good and ill.


The new series about the Lewinsky scandal is even better I think. Latest episode has a long interview with Linda Tripp, and is brilliant. The series does lay out in no uncertain terms what an utter scumbag Clinton is too, which is useful - distance in time and space has obscured that fact i think


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes absolutely loving the new Slow Burn


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Frankie Boyle has released a load of stand up as a podcast called Prometheus.
> 
> It's hilarious, if you like that sort of thing.


Have subscribed but not started yet. Run out of Stanhope and Burr so today is probably a good time 

Slow Burn added too 

Still getting through the Butterfly Effect (Jon Ronson) but slowly as I find the narration/music a bit annoying even if the content is fascinating.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 13, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Frankie Boyle has released a load of stand up as a podcast called Prometheus.
> 
> It's hilarious, if you like that sort of thing.



Got a link?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Just installed it
> Rating in the Play Store is not great (3.4/5) but it is a nice clean interface
> Needs a few new features I think but likely they will follow


Not entirely sure about this player. 
Really like the interface and it can create shortcuts for the podcasts so you can go straight in from your home screen which I think I like  It is always a pain moving podcasts from one app to another as they are all marked 'unplayed'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2018)

Libertad said:


> Got a link?


Frankie Boyle: The Promethiad


----------



## Libertad (Sep 13, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Frankie Boyle: The Promethiad



Cheers Badgekins.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 13, 2018)

killer b said:


> The new series about the Lewinsky scandal is even better I think. Latest episode has a long interview with Linda Tripp, and is brilliant. The series does lay out in no uncertain terms what an utter scumbag Clinton is too, which is useful - distance in time and space has obscured that fact i think



I'd be intrigued to know your (and others') thoughts about that interview. I do believe that someone could think that Clinton was a corrupt monster (because that is what he was) and needed to be stopped, and also that Tripp felt maternal towards Lewinsky; but if that were entirely true she must at some point have realised that rather than doing that she was delivering Lewinsky to immense, life ruining, harm, no? And she didn't admit that in the interview, so can she be truly believed? Maybe this needs a thread? It is fascinating.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2018)

I found it particularly interesting because of that tension between what was (or could be) real and what was Tripp's post-hoc justification for her actions... also as an example of the conspiracist thinking around the Clintons that helped Hilary Clinton lose the 2016 election. This is where a lot of that started.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 14, 2018)

I had no idea that Ann Coulter had been involved in this stuff. As you say, where a lot of it started.


----------



## killer b (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes! The bit about them all piling round to coulters house to listen to the tapes because as a grateful dead fan she had the best stereo was delicious.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2018)

One major flaw (for me) on the Google Podcast app is a lack of sleep timer 

Might install this but it seems a pain to add a sleep timer app


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure if this has been posted so far, but here are two lists of podcasts.

22 Podcasts You Should Listen To For The Rest Of The 2018

27 of the best podcasts for curious minds in 2018 | WIRED UK


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2018)

Cheers 

Subscribed to the Tip Off


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 22, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Cheers
> 
> Subscribed to the Tip Off


It can be a really interesting podcast 

[pathetic claim to fame]When the President's Club story broke I got in touch with them on Twitter and suggested they cover it, and they did! Because, y'know, they probably wouldn't have thought to do it themselves...   [/pathetic claim to fame]


----------



## paolo (Sep 22, 2018)

Personal Faves

- 99% Invisible. Design/Social/Stuff. Presenter Roman Mars has a superbly soperific voice.
- The Bugle. Weekly satire and nonsense, still good even though John Oliver is long gone.
- The Allusionist. A must for anyone curious about language.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 22, 2018)

From the Wired list Reply All is fantastic. It's hard to describe exactly what it is usually odd or intriguing stories about technology or the Internet but it's consistently fascinating.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2018)

I really like one called Disgraceland which is about the awful things musicians have done.

It's quite stylised but not in an annoying way


----------



## Admiral Fitz (Sep 22, 2018)

Another good one from the BBC is Intrigue: The Ratline about a the disappearance of a senior Nazi after the war.

BBC Radio 4 - Intrigue: The Ratline


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 22, 2018)

paolo said:


> Presenter Roman Mars has a superbly soperific voice.



He does have a lovely voice.  Very calming to listen to.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 27, 2018)

Found this series pretty engrossing
Escaping NXIVM - CBC Radio 
7 part Canadian series based around Sarah Edmondson, a former high ranking member of NXIVM ('Nexium') the self-empowerment cult/pyramid scam that targetted the wealthy and aspirational, and of its inner women's group which branded one another with the initials of the group's (male) leader. She was the source for the New York Times story last October that triggered an FBI investigation which has put it's leader and a number of others behind bars awaiting trial. Doesn't shy away from the issue of her own role in recruiting members and the money she earned doing it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 28, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> Escaping NXIVM - CBC Radio



Cheers - that looks interesting.

Had a look at the podcast app on my phone and another cheerful one looks interesting - Happy Face.  The daughter of a serial killer investigates her father's crimes, and the psychological legacy it left his children.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 4, 2018)

I have started listening to Podcast | Kreative Kontrol a pretty good discussion with musicians about the records they've made.

Also just started listening to the Reel Politik which wants to be Chapo Trap House but isn't.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2018)

Reel politik is dreadful.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 6, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> Found this series pretty engrossing
> Escaping NXIVM - CBC Radio
> 7 part Canadian series based around Sarah Edmondson, a former high ranking member of NXIVM ('Nexium') the self-empowerment cult/pyramid scam that targetted the wealthy and aspirational, and of its inner women's group which branded one another with the initials of the group's (male) leader. She was the source for the New York Times story last October that triggered an FBI investigation which has put it's leader and a number of others behind bars awaiting trial. Doesn't shy away from the issue of her own role in recruiting members and the money she earned doing it.



This is good. If you are 'into' podcasts about cults I'd recommend the Heaven's Gate podcast; it's presented by someone who was brought up in a cult so is very psychologically thoughtful. 

Non cult the recent podcast phenomenon Dr Death is great; and terrifying - I'm fairly convinced he will win his appeal. 

The new series of Serial is, I think, the best yet. It's an examination of the judicial system and like any large bureaucracy, what it finds is a reflection of the society it is in. Scary. I'd like to see a UK version.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> Reel politik is dreadful.


It fucking is. Listened to two episodes and ditched it. Smug, Ceral Killer level smug.

Anyhow, I've started listen to Your Kickstarter sucks which is pretty funny.


----------



## Whagwan (Oct 17, 2018)

TrashFuture is a much better alternative to ReelPolitik


----------



## Patteran (Oct 18, 2018)

killer b said:


> Reel politik is dreadful.



Unbearable, innit. Vapid. Profile based on obsequious relationship with high-profile left twitter. Flatters to deceive.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

Starting listening to the BBC That Peter Crouch Podcast yesterday and enjoyed the first couple. It is fairly light and a bit laddish but interesting glimpse behind the scenes of Premier League football. Also Crouch is one of the more personable/likeable chaps in the modern game.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

From The Wire to The West Wing, your favourite TV dissected – podcasts of the week


----------



## D'wards (Oct 21, 2018)

Pop Culture Happy Hour by NPR is quite a good film one. 

Beware though, it's so middle class liberal it could almost be a parody- for example they complained that First Men was too white male focused.

The men sound an awful lot like Brian from Family Guy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2018)

Bit of a techie question here 

I am persevering with the Google Podcasts app for now. It keeps going silent then fading back in when I am listening to podcasts  am using Bluetooth headphones but they are not the problem as calls/radio are fine?

Is it possibly due to my old phone (Samsung Note 4) or the software (6.0.1) not keeping up with the player?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Bit of a techie question here
> 
> I am persevering with the Google Podcasts app for now. It keeps going silent then fading back in when I am listening to podcasts  am using Bluetooth headphones but they are not the problem as calls/radio are fine?
> 
> Is it possibly due to my old phone (Samsung Note 4) or the software (6.0.1) not keeping up with the player?


fade away and aggravate


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 1, 2018)

Just listened to Caliphate. 

Very good, even though the presenter starts every sentence with _So_ or _Right_


----------



## D'wards (Nov 15, 2018)

Lineker and Baker Behind Closed Doors is a good one for football fans who wanna hear funny anecdotes rather than boring analysis.

They restrict themselves to one Gazza story per episode


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 15, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Just started listening to this, really enjoying it. His Revolutions podcast is excellent too. As is Age of Napoleon which is done by another guy with a pretty good voice for radio.
> 
> Struggle session is a pretty good podcast, though depends on the guests. Looks at modern pop culture and gaming from a leftish perspective.



He's doing the Mexican Revolution at the moment. 

The Wire podcast mentioned is also good.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2018)

Badgers said:


> From The Wire to The West Wing, your favourite TV dissected – podcasts of the week


Am enjoying this. Will probably have to watch The Wire again  the bonus podcasts with cast from the show are excellent.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 23, 2018)

The Grenfell Tower Enquiry Podcast is just getting into questioning the tenant management organisation, Gas supply companies etc. I think from here on in we'll begin to hear testimony from the council and the construction firms that carried out the "refurbishment" 

I've been listening to all of them, it's been fire service and then witnesses until now, awful, harrowing, I had to skip some of the witness testimony, it was heartbreaking.

I think now though they might start to begin getting some answers.

The Grenfell Tower Inquiry with Eddie Mair - Downloads - BBC Radio


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2018)

Cheers for that link


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 2, 2018)

David Harvey has a new podcast dealing with current affairs David Harvey's Anti-Capitalist Chronicles by David Harvey on Apple Podcasts


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> David Harvey has a new podcast dealing with current affairs David Harvey's Anti-Capitalist Chronicles by David Harvey on Apple Podcasts


I’ve been listening to these. It’s Harvey. You know what to expect.

They’re 20 mins long, so that’s ideal for me. But the latest one, allegedly about the Brazilian elections, turned out to be about US affairs and the Koch brothers again. So there’s that.


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 2, 2018)

Not interested in journalistic political commentary - they're 10 a penny, generally shallow and self-serving platforms: easy listening echo chambers. The only genuinely helpful and insightful political podcast I've found - and look forward to - is the originally titled Talking Politics. It's from the Politics Dept at Cambridge Uni, curated by Runciman and the brilliant Helen Thompson. This is what they are calling a *starter pack* : https://www.talkingpoliticspodcast.com/the-tp-starter-pack/

Being of an academic bent, you also get reading lists to accompany the - generally weekly - 45-60 min broadcasts : Talking Politics · LRB

If you want a starting point I might go with #113 Crashed.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2018)

If you liked the Adam Tooze episode of TP, he also guested for a two-parter on the Politics, Theory, Other podcast - there's surprisingly little crossover. 

Part 1:


Part 2: 


Quality of the podcast is guest-dependent, but mostly very good - and from a left viewpoint rather than the academic centrist slant of Talking Politics.


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes, really enjoy Adam Tooze.

I wouldn't say an academic approach is necessarily centrist. Helen Thompson certainly isn't.


----------



## killer b (Dec 2, 2018)

An academic approach isn't necessarily centrist. Talking Politics' approach is though. Thompson is hardly a left wing radical - she is very good, mind.

Notable that in all the years I've been listening, I only recall one active politician appearing, and that was Michael Gove, for a very chummy chat.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2018)

paolo said:


> 99% Invisible


This week's is a corker


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2018)

On a lighter note the Peter Crouch podcast is fucking amazing. Live from the Samrat


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2018)

Really enjoying the David Harvey anticapitalism podcast Fozzie Bear & danny la rouge recommended - get on it if you aren't already.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2018)

On the lookout for any good rugby and/or jazz podcasts to recommend to my dad. Also anything that's reminiscent of I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue, if there's anything like that around.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> On a lighter note the Peter Crouch podcast is fucking amazing. Live from the Samrat


Just listened to that Badgers 
Such a funny bloke, and a great end to a terrific series.


----------



## paolo (Dec 19, 2018)

Crispy said:


> This week's is a corker



That was great.

For years there was ‘flat’ inside the abandoned Battersea power station. It wa basically a ‘demo’, long before any redevelopment plan finally took hold.

From the outside, it was just plywood walls on an empty floor, about three stories up. Inside - powered up - it was almost completely convincing. Lovely lighting, big double bed, coffee table, even a small (unplumbed) bathroom en-suite.

It *looked* almost liveable. But for the fact that to unlock it and power it up, it meant walking an RSJ with a death drop. Never mind the climb over razor wire to get into the site.

Nonetheless, I did for a few seconds think - could I live here for a bit?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2018)

I've been listening to Medieval Death Trip. Close reading and taking about medieval texts
MDT Ep. 64: Concerning the Bishop, Knight, and Rook | Medieval Death Trip


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2018)

Another list of podcasts.  Not read it in detail yet, but there are 50 listed in the article.

The Best Podcasts of 2018 - The Atlantic


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 28, 2018)

Not been following this thread really, (I should cos I listen to at least a couple of podcasts every day), but has this one been suggested yet? 

Behind the Bastards


----------



## flypanam (Dec 28, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> On the lookout for any good rugby and/or jazz podcasts to recommend to my dad. Also anything that's reminiscent of I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue, if there's anything like that around.


Brian Moore does a weekly Rugby podcast, it’s okay. I don’t know of any other English rugby, but there are two excellent Irish ones that I listen to when I can.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 30, 2018)

Further to my post up there I've just left listened to this

Part One: Phrenology: The Bastard Science of Racism

I vaguely knew about head bumps, and those ceramic heads that you find in shabby chic shops but I had no idea about the astonishing racism that phrenology enabled.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> On a lighter note the Peter Crouch podcast is fucking amazing.


I've just been listening to more of this. I'm enjoying it, despite my limited interest in football


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just been listening to more of this. I'm enjoying it, despite my limited interest in football


It is a really easy but funny and an interesting listen. I doubt Crouch is a 'typical' millionaire footballer but has played with them at the top level and internationally.

Barry from Wigan


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2019)

Badgers said:


> One I have not tried is Google Podcasts
> 
> Google launches a podcast app for Android with personalized recommendations


Have uninstalled this 

Gave it a fair go but too many flaws.

Went for a paid app (£3.99) which is justified given the 15-20 hours I listen a week. Very happy with it thus far


----------



## D'wards (Jan 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


> On a lighter note the Peter Crouch podcast is fucking amazing. Live from the Samrat


The Baker and Lineker is quite a good companion piece as it's similar football anecdote chat, but from different generations. 
Crouchy seems to bridge the era of card schools on the coach and footballers being nice to nerdy fans to the huge headphone arrogant tits we have now.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> The Baker and Lineker is quite a good companion piece as it's similar football anecdote chat, but from different generations.
> Crouchy seems to bridge the era of card schools on the coach and footballers being nice to nerdy fans to the huge headphone arrogant tits we have now.


I enjoy them both. Lineker and Baker are certainly older school and a bit grumpy old men themed. Lineker is a nice chap and was a great player but not as personable or self deprecating as Crouchy.

Both excellent. I look forward to the Phil Neville and Michael Owen podcast next year


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> Just listened to Caliphate.
> 
> Very good, even though the presenter starts every sentence with _So_ or _Right_


Just finished the first episode. Enjoying it a lot but agree with you. This seems to be a podcast journalist style from Serial. Does not really detract from the content tbf


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 25, 2019)

Top Flight Time Machine is very funny and loosely football based.

Athletico Mince with Bob Mortimer is also great.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2019)

Listening to Caliphate and still liking it. Grim but fascinating so far. Listening on a plane is interesting


----------



## D'wards (Feb 5, 2019)

I wonder how many podcasts there are in the world? I reckon 5 figures. 
I listen to Richard Herring and it seems every mid/low level comedian has one and some of the big fellows. 

I suppose they must be dead  cheap to produce. 
The barman in a local pub even has one!


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2019)

I’m poorly with bastard flu so podcast.

The Hurricane Tapes

BBC World Service - The Hurricane Tapes

Annoying repetition of the Dylan song, long intros and outros and all the irritations native to a sports commentator (the presenter) but I listened to every available episode yesterday and it made the flu hurt less.

How Rubin “Hurricane” Carter and John Artis got stitched up for a triple murder.

The Hurricane Tapes: Rubin Carter, John Artis & a triple murder in New Jersey


Which also gives me a reason to post this extraordinary snap.






ETA
I’ve always got an issue with these things because they never seem to pay the slightest attention to the family of the murdered. This podcast gives them a token mention once, which seems even worse than making an editorial choice not to mention them at all.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 5, 2019)

Also this:

Death In Ice Valley

BBC World Service - Death in Ice Valley


The music is equal parts rather wonderful and annoyingly intrusive. Intros and outros too long. But it’s kept me distracted from my misery all day today. I’d never heard of this mystery before, and I love a good mystery. Intriguing. I’ve been perusing the Facebook page and googling today, in between collapsing with self pity and achey flu. Of course the podcast seems to miss a couple of details but as an opportunity to eavesdrop on a process it’s been good.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Listening to Caliphate and still liking it. Grim but fascinating so far. Listening on a plane is interesting



Just listening to this now. Just at the Chapter 6, and pausing (so I can give it full attention) as it sounds like it's about to get real interesting...


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 9, 2019)

Have you seen this?

Not bad "shooting the shit" pod about obscure bad movies. They have an episode about the Tarantino rip off movies of the 90s, for example.

On SoundCloud.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2019)

New Lineker and Baker series (E1) us online


----------



## D'wards (Feb 13, 2019)

How many podcasts do people listen to? I have 33 on the go, although the interview ones like idiot or Marc Maron or even DID I skip if I don't know who they are.
I listen to every Buxton, RHLSTP and Walking the Dog though regardless


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 14, 2019)

Currently listening to David Tennants podcast and its quite enjoyable  interesting but not deep so far he's  chatted to Olivia Coleman, Whoopi Goldberg and Jodie Whittaker


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 1, 2019)

Crouchy signs for second series Badgers 

That Peter Crouch Podcast back for a second series


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2019)

Bad Gays podcast is good:
Bad Gays

Also on iTunes. 

History of gay people who were terrible people. First episode on SA main man Ernst Roehm. 

Huw Lemmey is one of the presenters.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2019)

Listening to Crouch S2


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

This looks promising 
Bert Kreischer launches a web series "Something's Burning," subjects Bill Burr and Tom Segura to his cooking -

Also the CrouchFest podcast is out


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2019)

Worth noting that Revolutions podcast has finally (after all these years of buildup) got onto the Russian Revolution. It's really good stuff.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 21, 2019)

It's absolutely fucking amazing. The Hati and French Revolution series were ace. 

Working my way through the British history podcasts too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Worth noting that Revolutions podcast has finally (after all these years of buildup) got onto the Russian Revolution. It's really good stuff.


Still not started on this  So many podcasts


----------



## Crispy (Jun 21, 2019)

ffs Badgers  
It's only about 225 episodes so far, so you'll be done by Halloween if you listen to two a day. Get cracking!


----------



## flypanam (Jul 3, 2019)

Continuing on a theme of podcasts concerning French history, there is a new one recently launched called The Siecle which is concentrating on the period 1814-1914.

Although the guy is not an historian he is influenced by Mike Duncan's Revolutions and the Age of Napoleon podcast. I've listened to the first two and apart from ropey sound quality it's a promising start.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 3, 2019)

The BBC's Brexit podcast has held me for several years, and my current obsession is the British History Podcast: 331 half hour episodes so far. No adverts...


----------



## D'wards (Jul 3, 2019)

Just finished The Last Days of August by Jon Ronson. 

It was okay but not really enough material for the amount of episodes I feel


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 3, 2019)

In enjoying ‘The Drop Out’ - about a company in America that made fraudulent claims about blood tests, made billions and now the founder is facing criminal charges. 

Also enjoyed ‘The Shrink Next Door’ - about a guy who was manipulated by his psychiatrist.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 4, 2019)

purenarcotic said:


> In enjoying ‘The Drop Out’ - about a company in America that made fraudulent claims about blood tests, made billions and now the founder is facing criminal charges.



Elizabeth Holmes? If so, I must give it a listen, thanks.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2019)

Best Podcasts of August 2019 (the ones you’ve never heard of)


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 2, 2019)

Kurput FM podcast which follows on from the TV show is great. First episode is a bit of a miss imo, but it gets better.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2019)

True Anon

Weirdly funny podcast about Jeffrey Epstein. One of the presenters is Brace Belden who has previously fought with the YPG (I think) in Syria against IS, he claims that he has arrested IS paedos.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 28, 2019)

A ladybird podcast that might be of interest to some here...

Hidden Wings and Bloodlust


----------



## D'wards (Aug 31, 2019)

Athletico Mince just goes from strength to strength.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2019)

New series of Dear Joan and Jericha

Absolute filth


----------



## flypanam (Oct 24, 2019)

Lions led by donkeys - a passable podcast about war hosted by American vets. Some interesting views about historical battles.
Lions Led By Donkeys


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 3, 2019)

Noel Ignatiev (How The Irish Became White, Race Traitor, Hard Crackers) interviewed for the not-always-great US anarchist podcast It's Going Down: Noel Ignatiev on 'Race Traitor,' White Supremacy, and Abolition - It's Going Down


----------



## mauvais (Nov 6, 2019)

This is good fun: Dreamgun Film Reads

And this is good politics: Mandatory Redistribution Party

Both also probably on whatever platforms of your choice.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Noel Ignatiev (How The Irish Became White, Race Traitor, Hard Crackers) interviewed for the not-always-great US anarchist podcast It's Going Down: Noel Ignatiev on 'Race Traitor,' White Supremacy, and Abolition - It's Going Down


He died tonight, Proper long term comrade.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 10, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> He died tonight, Proper long term comrade.



Shitting hell. 

Salute and RIP.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm going to have to write a massive appreciation now.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 10, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Noel Ignatiev (How The Irish Became White, Race Traitor, Hard Crackers) interviewed for the not-always-great US anarchist podcast It's Going Down: Noel Ignatiev on 'Race Traitor,' White Supremacy, and Abolition - It's Going Down


That is/was  a brutal no bullshit interview.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 10, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I'm going to have to write a massive appreciation now.



I’d really like to see that.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 10, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> That is/was  a brutal no bullshit interview.



yeah I thought initially that he was reading his answers out (like maybe they had emailed them in advance?). But actually perhaps Noel just had stuff to say and did not give a shit about the usual podcast matey bollocks.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 10, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> yeah I thought initially that he was reading his answers out (like maybe they had emailed them in advance?). But actually perhaps Noel just had stuff to say and did not give a shit about the usual podcast matey bollocks.


It's all over the shop and i'm not sure what's what. Clearly he's explaining the idea and he's in the studio but then odd stuff like  wtf - the sound stuff is  so odd. Is he there, is he reading,.

Edit: then he's bang on it like a 20s trot. Phh. I can't deal


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh at  end, So Perfect. That's class analysis.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 10, 2019)

Our world is next.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 10, 2019)

I've been binging Evil Genius.

A panel,  lead by Russell Kane,  take a historical figure and discuss whether their good stuff outweigh the bad. They then vote if they are evil or genius.
Good mix of people;

John Lennon (wife beater)
Coco Chanel (shagged nazis)
Richard Pryor (cruel to family)
Mother Teresa (believed poor should suffer)
Enid Blyton (racist, nasty to children and ex)
Bernard Manning (obvs)
Sid Vicious (murdered girlfriend)
Charles Dickens (cruel to wife)
Thatcher (obvs)
Frank Sinatra (mob connections)
Joan Crawford (cruel to family)
Joan Rivers (could be a viscous bullying arsehole)
Pablo Escobar (obvs)

And many others


----------



## Mordi (Nov 18, 2019)

I listen to a lot at work, which means I tend to outstrip supply of stuff I actually want to listen to and have to pad it out with whatever tired me can find in the morning. Any recommendations for history programs that are in the paternalistic radio fare mould (In Our Time sets a high bar) gratefully received.

Top of the list of the former is Bad Gays which takes a concept a little bit similar to the one mentioned by D'wards above, talking about historical (and occasionally contemporary) gay men and discussing their circumstances and usually arguing whether they can be considered gay as well as bad. It's very engaging without neglecting the research or devolving into chatty 'banter' which I cannot abide.

Making Gay History is wonderful, and I really wish I could find more of it's kind. Essentially the edited interview tapes from an oral history project from the '80s. Obviously the circumstances and material give it a lot of weight, but there must be so many audio archives out there full of interviews that would make for illuminating listening. I'd never sit down and read through a book of interviews, but hearing someone speak about their own experiences or reflecting back on them is fascinating.

Working Class History is great, not much more needs to be said.

Ear Hustle is again, very engaging but leaves me feeling slightly conflicted. It's produced in San Quentin Prison in California, and obviously has to work within the constraints of being made under the watchful eye of the DoC. Pretty much every episode is a resounding reminder (if it's needed) of the evils of the prison complex and the daily damage being done by institutionalised violence. However, the very slickness of its production (it's funded by tech sector charities) makes me feel slightly wary, although I'm probably being over sensitive I worry that stories of violence and resistance are being coopted into a genre of 'True Crime' of which there's a huge appetite for. The new season will apparently have material produced in other California prisons (Pelican Bay amongst them) which I'm very interested to hear about. The San Quentin institution is able to peddle a lot of soft propaganda by virtue of simply being not as terrible as other prisons in the states, which the people held there are fully aware of, so I'm interested to see what reflections come out from other environments, especially given the current high levels of organising and successful campaigning happening inside California prisons within the last few years - which to its credit the show has drawn attention to, presumably within the limits of what it is free to say.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm quite enjoying 'Behind the Bastards',  'It Could Happen Here' and 'The Worst Year Ever', all by Robert Evans, a journalist who seems to be connected  to Bellingcat.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

Now I have stopped commuting (usually 3 hours a day) I seem to have stopped listening to new podcasts. Have 17 subscribed and am not even keeping up with those


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> I'm quite enjoying 'Behind the Bastards',  'It Could Happen Here' and 'The Worst Year Ever', all by Robert Evans, a journalist who seems to be connected  to Bellingcat.


I thought It Could Happen Here was excellent but I find Worst Year Ever is about 3/4 smug saracsm and I can't stomach it to get at the 1/4 decent content. Apart from the episode on Rojava, that was really good (because the other two hosts mostly shut up).

EDIT: If anyone has any recommendations for podcasts covering US politics that have bearable hosts who don't talk over each other trying to prove how detached and cycnical they are, or isn't 50% advertising by weight, I'd love to know!


----------



## MsHopper (Nov 19, 2019)

I've been enjoying Tunnel 29 BBC Radio 4 - Intrigue, Tunnel 29 - exploring the true story of a man who tunneled under the Berlin wall to help people escape east Berlin


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2019)

Crispy said:


> I thought It Could Happen Here was excellent but I find Worst Year Ever is about 3/4 smug saracsm and I can't stomach it to get at the 1/4 decent content. Apart from the episode on Rojava, that was really good (because the other two hosts mostly shut up).
> 
> EDIT: If anyone has any recommendations for podcasts covering US politics that have bearable hosts who don't talk over each other trying to prove how detached and cycnical they are, or isn't 50% advertising by weight, I'd love to know!



I do find it a bit annoying that he has co hosts (often comedians) that don't know the subject matter so interject or react with 'ha, because XYZ!!!11! Durr!' so RE then says 'yeah, no, it's more because ABC'  several times an episode.  Rojava was very  interesting. 


Have you tried On the Media, though they are not specifically about politics.   They did an excellent series on poverty myths in the US. 

On the Media | Busted: America's Poverty Myths | WNYC Studios


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2019)

Crispy said:


> I thought It Could Happen Here was excellent but I find Worst Year Ever is about 3/4 smug saracsm and I can't stomach it to get at the 1/4 decent content. Apart from the episode on Rojava, that was really good (because the other two hosts mostly shut up).
> 
> EDIT: If anyone has any recommendations for podcasts covering US politics that have bearable hosts who don't talk over each other trying to prove how detached and cycnical they are, or isn't 50% advertising by weight, I'd love to know!


Behind the News
Know Your Enemy
Jacobin does some useful US centred stuff but a lot of international pap.

I listened to that Rojava podcast earlier. A very frustrating listen as he got the basic facts - including chronology and events of how rojava 'happened' and 'who' did it, why and when totally wrong which gave the whole thing a false colouration from the start. He was was far far too happy to repeat PKK and US propaganda about the sdf. The stuff when he was talking to people was better and interesting - but he failed to mention that all this could happen because of the rebels fighting assad in the non-kurdish areas (100 000s of death, 10s of thousands jailed, tortured raped and executed, city after city flattened, city after city starved) and that the PKK often helped the regime in these fights Including the death blow of Aleppo, that they were the shield that rojava was based on and that the pkk from the start operated a policy of portraying these non-Kurdish fighters as simple jihadis in order to curry favour with the US and the international left - which worked (or this podcast and many more like it would not have happened or why so many western leftists and liberals know about rojava but nothing of say the LCC's) and mirrored the way assad played it, eventually helping to fatally undermine the revolution,that the regime continued to pay wages in rojava etc.

And i know that evans knows damn well that this is what happened - he hinted at this in the only bit that seemed to talk about wider syria at all when he related his story about the anti-regime rebel fighter who had lost his five sons and had no ammunition with which to fight the regime so ended up with the only people who did have adequate arms - the jihadis. That is so utterly central to this whole thing and it was basically 20 seconds of what 80 minutes.

I was also utterly flabbergasted that he could say the turkish actions ruined a part of the world that was actually _getting better_ when millions are trapped in idlib, being bombarded daily, having their hospitals destroyed etc after just giving a pretty accurate and well informed bit on the wider geo-politics of the region. I note he said this was likely to become an 8 piece series so maybe this sort of stuff will be covered later, but he did not mention once going outside of rojava or pkk controlled territory so...we'll see.

The other two people were absolute clowns.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2019)

Cheers BA


----------



## FiFi (Nov 25, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> On the lookout for any good rugby and/or jazz podcasts to recommend to my dad. Also anything that's reminiscent of I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue, if there's anything like that around.


Have you listened to Blood and Mud? It rambles a bit but the rugby chat is quite incisive. I also listen to the Scottish Rugby Blog podcast, but that may be a bit “local” for you! 

I’ve just found George the Poet on BBC Sounds. I’ve only listened to a few but finding it  very engaging about some complex subjects.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 25, 2019)

Mordi Huw Lemmey of Bad Gays recommended me The Log Books and I think you would like it too: https://www.thelogbooks.org/

a look through the log books of Gay Switchboard from the 1970s onwards. Plus interviews with people around at the time. Two great hosts.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Behind the News


Perfect 
Revolutions has got up to episode 22 of the Russian Revolution and only just introduced Lenin  I get the feeling he never wants to stop.


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2019)

So glad Karina Longworth‘s film history podcast _You Must Remember This_ is back, I thought she’d given it up for good. The new season is about Disney‘s _Song of the South_, which she uses as a jumping off point for examining stereotypical representations of African-American characters and racism in classic Hollywood.

Song of the South — New Episodes & Show Notes — You Must Remember This


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 26, 2019)

One I would recommend is Alberta Advantage. Left wing politics from the most right wing province in Canada (they really, _really_ hate Justin Trudeau). You can find it on soundcloud.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2019)

Reno said:


> So glad Karina Longworth‘s film history podcast _You Must Remember This_ is back, I thought she’d given it up for good. The new season is about Disney‘s _Song of the South_, which she uses as a jumping off point for examining stereotypical representations of African-American characters and racism in classic Hollywood.
> 
> Song of the South — New Episodes & Show Notes — You Must Remember This


hadn't realised her other half is Rian Johnson!


----------



## mauvais (Dec 1, 2019)

Don't you dare spoil it for me but we've been enjoying BBC Sounds - The Missing Cryptoqueen - Downloads so far. Picking up lots of praise from audiences too.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 2, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Don't you dare spoil it for me but we've been enjoying BBC Sounds - The Missing Cryptoqueen - Downloads so far. Picking up lots of praise from audiences too.



Read the article definitely an interesting story!


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2019)

The latest Adam Buxton with Billy Connolly is a joy


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm really enjoying the ologies podcast, the host interviews an "ologist" every episode, people that are passionate about their subject. The thing I love is that Allie (host) asks questions that I'd like answered, questions for the total [insert subject here] novice, she's entertaining, intelligent and relatable plus she has no ads. 

I've just listened to this one Mythology, the guest, John Bucher "holds a PhD in Mythology and Depth Psychology and has spoken on 5 continents about using the power of story to reframe how products, individuals, organizations, cultures, and nations are viewed."

I also really enjoyed museology, teuthology (squid) and have just noticed there is one on mushrooms  that I'm going to listen to now 😎


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2020)

Latest 99%invisible is a classic


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Latest 99%invisible is a classic


Latest Reply All is similar in both theme and classic status


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 6, 2020)

Darknet Diaries for the nerds out there


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2020)

‎Ida Schuster's Old School on Apple Podcasts
					

‎Society & Culture · 2020



					podcasts.apple.com
				




101-year-old Glaswegian actress, Ida Schuster, talks about growing up in the Gorbals, the daughter of left wing Jewish immigrants from what is now Lithuania.

Only one episode so far, but fascinating. She sounds sharp as a tack too.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 11, 2020)

Reply All's The Case of the Missing Hit: could this be the best podcast episode ever?
					

Gimlet’s internet-culture podcast has produced a bona fide masterpiece, with this tale of a song that has seemingly been erased from history




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 11, 2020)

That's the one I was talking about 

It is mildly frustrating reading all the (deserved) praise for how satisfying this ep is and thinking "this was Mystery Show, every episode!".


----------



## D'wards (Mar 11, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Reply All's The Case of the Missing Hit: could this be the best podcast episode ever?
> 
> 
> Gimlet’s internet-culture podcast has produced a bona fide masterpiece, with this tale of a song that has seemingly been erased from history
> ...


I enjoyed this, once I'd made peace with their voices.
Why didnt they go to the radio station that used to play it though?  🧐


----------



## D'wards (Apr 4, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Top Flight Time Machine is very funny and loosely football based.


Just catching up on this. The deep dive into Roy Keane's second autobiography had me in tears of laughter


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 4, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Just catching up on this. The deep dive into Roy Keane's second autobiography had me in tears of laughter



Professor Yaffle is so mean to Roy.


----------



## killer b (Apr 4, 2020)

The latest Politics, Theory, Other podcast with Adam Tooze is really good - the last one with Will Davies was great too. Some very solid covid analysis


----------



## D'wards (Apr 4, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Professor Yaffle is so mean to Roy.


If anyone deserves Yaffle's attacks its Roy!

An absolute arsehole of a man!


----------



## Nivag (Apr 6, 2020)

I've just started going through the back catalogue of Swindled | A podcast about white-collar crime & corporate greed

The description from the site is
"Swindled is an American true crime podcast written and hosted by an anonymous "concerned citizen", who has never revealed his identity. The scripted series explores the world of white-collar crime, political corruption, and corporate greed."

The hosts voice is a bit weird at first but soon got over it as the stories I've listened to so far are interesting.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> ‎Ida Schuster's Old School on Apple Podcasts
> 
> 
> ‎Society & Culture · 2020
> ...


I’m sorry to report that Ida Schuster passed away today. I’ll post a link when there’s more.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 24, 2020)

There are now a million different podcast titles in the world 😐


----------



## little_legs (May 14, 2020)

Have any of you, good folk, heard of or listened to the Wind of Change podcast? Is it any good, worth bothering with?

From what I've heard it tells a story of how CIA composed the _Wind of Change_ song that ended up being super popular in Eastern Europe/USSR during the Cold War. Personally I've never heard of this song.

I know of Patrick Radden Keefe from his _Say Nothing_ book about the Troubles in NI, which I thought was very good, had no idea he had interest in Eastern Europe/USSR.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2020)

Joe Rogan's has been bought by Spotify, they've paid him an alleged $100 million.   This is going to lead to a financial disaster for youtube because of their ever more strict monetisation rules.


----------



## 8115 (May 22, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Have any of you, good folk, heard of or listened to the Wind of Change podcast? Is it any good, worth bothering with?
> 
> From what I've heard it tells a story of how CIA composed the _Wind of Change_ song that ended up being super popular in Eastern Europe/USSR during the Cold War. Personally I've never heard of this song.
> 
> I know of Patrick Radden Keefe from his _Say Nothing_ book about the Troubles in NI, which I thought was very good, had no idea he had interest in Eastern Europe/USSR.


Play the song on YouTube, you must have heard it. I read an article about this story, it's really interesting.


----------



## 8115 (May 24, 2020)

I'm listening to a podcast called The Dropout, it's really good, about the world's youngest self made female billionaire and how it was all a fraud.



Really enjoyed The Missing Cryptoqueen, about a lady who set up a bitcoin scam and got rich then disappeared (similar to the above but both fascinating).









						BBC Radio 5 Live - The Missing Cryptoqueen - Downloads
					

Podcast downloads for The Missing Cryptoqueen




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




And on a completely different note, The Vivienne and Baga Chipz from Ru Paul's Drag Race have a new podcast, just a couple of episodes so far but it's promising. 









						Past Episodes | Baga and Viv
					

Head across the pond with RuPaul's Drag Race UK stars, The Vivienne and Baga Chipz, as they sit down each week and literally spill the tea in their all-new podcast, Baga & Viv Fancy a Brew. Join them each week as they talk about life, friendship, drag, and all the hot topics in between while...




					podcast.bagaandviv.com


----------



## purenarcotic (May 24, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Have any of you, good folk, heard of or listened to the Wind of Change podcast? Is it any good, worth bothering with?
> 
> From what I've heard it tells a story of how CIA composed the _Wind of Change_ song that ended up being super popular in Eastern Europe/USSR during the Cold War. Personally I've never heard of this song.
> 
> I know of Patrick Radden Keefe from his _Say Nothing_ book about the Troubles in NI, which I thought was very good, had no idea he had interest in Eastern Europe/USSR.



I really enjoyed this. Some of the stories were fascinating. Binged it really quickly.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 4, 2020)

Me and a couple of pals started a podcast. One lad does all the legwork - I just turn up!









						A Walrus Line
					

Stuff that you didn't even know you wanted to know about!




					shows.acast.com


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 5, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> I really enjoyed this. Some of the stories were fascinating. Binged it really quickly.



Same - A fairly robust example of the journey being just as interesting as the destination. Listened to it all in a single weekend


----------



## Dragnet (Jun 5, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Me and a couple of pals started a podcast. One lad does all the legwork - I just turn up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one - enjoyed that. Looking forward to episode 2.

Currently working my way through The History of Philosophy without any gaps. Lots of episodes and very thorough - it's been going 10 years and is only just getting round to Machiavelli.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Me and a couple of pals started a podcast. One lad does all the legwork - I just turn up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one.
Downloaded and bumped on Twitter for ya. 

Had better not be shit


----------



## D'wards (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks Badgers Dragnet  chaps.

I appreciate it.

Its more the brainchild of the main fellow, Tony.
I understand that if we reach triple digit listening figures for episodes it'll be a great success!
I'm doing it more as a hobby really


----------



## little_legs (Jun 8, 2020)

Bad Gays Podcast

It's a podcast about evil and complicated queers in history, hosted by wonderful hosts Huw Lemmey and Ben Miller


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2020)

https://twitter.com/britpodawards?s=09


----------



## D'wards (Aug 24, 2020)

Conan O'brien needs a friend is a really good podcast. Interviews with celebs, with his funny self effacing charm


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 26, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Me and a couple of pals started a podcast. One lad does all the legwork - I just turn up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally listened to a couple. Very good.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2020)

Dom Traynor said:


> Finally listened to a couple. Very good.


Thanks mate!


----------



## freakydave (Aug 26, 2020)

I've been really getting into No Dogs in Space where this couple go through the history of punk. They are really nerdy but the level of research and so on is really impressive





__





						No Dogs In Space — The Last Podcast Network
					






					www.lastpodcastnetwork.com


----------



## paul mckenna (Aug 27, 2020)

'Anatomy of Next' season 1 was amazing, latest one not so much
Darknet Diaries
Drug Science Podcast
Adam Buxton Podcast


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 22, 2020)

I've got a podcast about ladybirds and will be recording the new episode for the first time since May at the weekend. Its called Hidden Wings and Bloodlust


----------



## D'wards (Oct 22, 2020)

The Clinton Baptiste podcast is excellent. 

Especially the Christmas special and current series


----------



## mauvais (Oct 22, 2020)

mauvais said:


> And this is good politics: Mandatory Redistribution Party


This is back for Season Two. Theme tune's a banger too.


----------



## killer b (Oct 22, 2020)

I've been listening to Nice White Parents, which looks at the effect of pushy middle class parents who just want the best for everyone on the municipal education system in New York. Lots to chew over, and lots that transfers easily to British  schools too. 



			https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/23/podcasts/nice-white-parents-serial.html


----------



## flypanam (Oct 22, 2020)

Tad DeLay is a theologian and philosopher that has a short ten part series on 'What does the white evangelical want', you know,  Against Future, Against Knowledge, Against Sexuality, Against Reality, and Against Society. a good mixture of history and psychoanalysis.
‎Tad DeLay on Apple Podcasts


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 22, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I've got a podcast about ladybirds and will be recording the new episode for the first time since May at the weekend. Its called Hidden Wings and Bloodlust


Have you mentioned that before?  I just checked and I'm subscribed to it already.  Admittedly, I haven't listened to it yet, but will give it a go this weekend.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 22, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Have you mentioned that before?  I just checked and I'm subscribed to it already.  Admittedly, I haven't listened to it yet, but will give it a go this weekend.


Yeah I have mentioned it before.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 22, 2020)

The Podcrastinators is a regular comedy politics podcast from two stand ups in New Zealand one is a right winger, one is a left winger. Perfect 
If you want to get the inner gossip


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)

finally released my new episode.









						Episode 19 - Episode with Paul Csomo from Varmints
					

Hi everyone, I'm back with a new episode! Here's my episode with Paul Csomo from the Varmints podcast. Sorry for the poor audio at the start - I really hope you enjoy.




					www.podbean.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

Can you put this on 'Pocket Casts' Frogster?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Can you put this on 'Pocket Casts' Frogster?



what's that?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> what's that?


A podcast app


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> A podcast app


should be able to get it most places, its on apple itunes


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)

Tell me whether the sound is ok? I'm really sorry about the weird echoey bits


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 18, 2020)

Michael Rosen talking about his experiences with Covid









						How Do You Cope? …with Elis and John - S2 Michael Rosen 'Hello body, what can you do?' - BBC Sounds
					

Elis and John speak to children's author Michael Rosen about his battle with Coronavirus.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a bit of a habit. These are some of the better ones that I'd recommend.

*Ones I recommend*

Audio Drama:

There is a really rich ecosystem of audiodrama podcasts out there. It's my favourite type of podcast by far.

Wooden Overcoats - Sitcom about the only funeral directors on a small channel island, who are suddenly joined by competition who are good at their job
The Bright Sessions - Like X-Men, but from the point of view of the Psychologist who has to councel people who've discovered their abilities and have to deal with the social fallout
SAYER - Kind of like portal? Darkly funny with horror elements. About an all powerful AI that runs a space station owned by an Alien franchist-style company.
Girl in Space - Space mystery; story of a girl in space. Well acted, very good.
EOS 10 - Like Scrubs in space
Death by Dying - Like if Dougla Adams wrote Dirk Gently but with dirk being an obituary writer and the setting being Nightvale (as in the podcast Welcome to Nightvale)
The Magnus Archives - Not quite as well recorded but well written. X-Files style monster-of-the-week horror stories with an overarching plot threading the series together
The Truth - Very well acted and recorded short audio fiction
Earbud Theatre - Similar to The Truth, more focus on horror
The Orbiting Human Circus of the Air - Just... A really nice, if occasionally emotional experience. Magical realism from a radio station at the top of the eiffel tower
The Phenomenon - Based on the book of the same name. Well acted, a mystery about a global phenomenon that kills people by just looking at these... things. Do not look outside. Do not look look at the sky. Do not make noise.
Ars PARADOXICA - Time travel story, gets a little complicated toward the end. High drama; deals with the effects time travel has on people. An attempt to follow a mostly-realistic idea of how time travel might work.
Our Fair City - Wacky comedy about a dystopian future where everyone lives under the ground in an old insurance company. Civillians are known as 'policies'.


Politics:

I like to stay updated, if anyone can recommend something mroe europe focussed (that isn't Novara) though I'd appreciate it.

Novara Media - I was a the UCL Occupation with these guys, nice to keep up with them. Glad they're doing well.
The Antifada - Nicely produced, american-centric anarchist news
The Bugle - Very liberal political comedy. Good for a laugh.


Nonfic:

I like the odd specialist interest show

Darknet Diaries - Interesting short programs about hacking and computer security.
Ear Hustle - Podcast about living in prision, produced mainly by prisioners themselves.
Hardcore History - 3-4hr + long epic episodes that make up multiple chapters about a historic period. Good but looooooong.


Interview Format:

Not a fan of interview shows in general. But I listen to a couple

The Adam Buxton Podcast - If you like Adam Buxton you'll enjoy this.
Rantbox TV - Subculture centred around the UK mostly. I was on an episode so I'm invested.


Actual Play:

Very nerdy - people playing tabletop RPG's like D&D. In general I'm more interested for story as I don't really play these games.

The Adventure Zone - Very funny, very tongue-in-cheek. The actual play podcast I'd recommend for people who've never tried them or even have a passing interest in RPB tabletop games.
Rusty Quill Gaming - By the people who do The Magnus Archives. Nice sound design, less boring than most D&D/D&D-like podcasts.


Spanish Language Learning:

I'm learning Spanish, go figure

Duolingo Spanish - Really well produced shord stories in spanish and english. Reportage with a language learning angle.


Music:

I could really do with some more of these that are more focussed on upcomming music, especially alt-rock/punk/etc in the UK.

Punks in Pubs - Interview format, held in pubs, mostly with established musicians. However they plug up-and-comers. My band's going to have a spot on a show in December!
If There is Hell Below - Sadly no-longer releasing on RSS - making it not a true podcast - so I can't listen. New music from mostly indie labels presented by two best mates.
The Curator Podcast - Longform interviews by a scot talking to mostly mid-level established artists.
Open MetalCast - Discontinued; a podcast that plays CC licensed metal music.

Edits:
Adding links to shows for easier reference.

I'm thinking of taking the best shows and turning it into searchable database a bit like the film recommendation system I made for my wife:








						BEE-FLIX – Movies for Bees
					

Movies for Bees



					beeflix.gaffen.co.uk
				




Considering I listen to so many it could be a good idea 🤔


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 19, 2020)

Going to try and record my next episode this weekend, a solo one about the 14 spot ladybird.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 21, 2020)

I bloody love The New Yorker's fiction podcast: Fiction Podcast | The New Yorker

and their Writer's Voice podcast (author's reading their own work)  The Writer's Voice: New Fiction from The New Yorker | The New Yorker



			https://twitter.com/NYerFiction
		


There are loads from these series that I could recommend so I will limit myself to just one.








						Douglas Stuart Reads “The Englishman”
					

The author reads his story from the September 14, 2020, issue of the magazine.




					www.newyorker.com
				




This guy just won the Booker for his debut, Shuggie Bain:  


I listen on Apple's podcasts app but I am sure these are available elsewhere


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 21, 2020)

New Kurupt FM podcast out now.


----------



## Reno (Nov 29, 2020)

Just listening to _Floodlines_ about Hurricane Katrina and the many failures in its aftermath. Mostly interviews with survivors. Very good.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 6, 2020)

My latest episode is up


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2021)

Missed a few out but my new one is now up  find out all about the 5 spot.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 9, 2021)

Qanon Annonymous.. 

Chilling and fascinating. Three journos whose full time job is to delve deep into the mad world. They go undercover at events etc. Absoloutly brilliant, indepth journalism (and can be very funny). If you get a bum episode, try another, you'll strike gold.

(incidently, they make 30 odd k *a *_*month *_on patreon. maybe democrat backers? can't believe that sort of wonga for a weekly hour show)


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 9, 2021)

ha, they have gone up to 43k a month now. 

they must be secretly not wanting to qanon to end.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2021)

A couple of good ones from BBC sounds. 

How they made us doubt everything 
About the cigarette and fossil fuel industries deliberately misleading the world

2 minutes past nine 
The origins of the Oklahoma bombing and it's resonance down to the alt right of today


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 10, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> A couple of good ones from BBC sounds.
> 
> How they made us doubt everything
> About the cigarette and fossil fuel industries deliberately misleading the world
> ...



Both great


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 30, 2021)

This one sounds proper interesting: 




__





						It Did Happen Here Podcast Episode List
					

It Did Happen Here podcast is about antifacist struggles that happened in Portland, Oregon in the late 1980's and 90's.



					itdidhappenherepodcast.com
				





> *It Did Happen Here* is an independently produced podcast that documents the fight against racist white skinheads in the 1980’s and 90’s. The 11 episodes feature interviews with many people who worked together in those days and reveal the unlikely collaboration between groups of immigrants, civil rights activists, militant youth and queer organizers who came together to successfully confront neo-nazi violence and right wing organizing in the Rose City.
> 
> The podcast talks to three core groups: the Portland chapter of Anti Racist Action; SHARP- Skinheads Against Racial Prejudice; and the Coalition for Human Dignity. In out-and-out brawls on the streets and at punk shows, and in behind the scenes intelligence gathering to expose right wing and white nationalist organizing, the three groups united on their home ground over and over to attack fascists—and they won it back.


----------



## frogwoman (May 5, 2021)

Here's my latest episode, an interview with Helen Day who runs a repository of information on Ladybird Books


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm enjoying this. It's by Peter Baynham so has airs of stuff like Jam. Bowie Dinners


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 15, 2021)

I really like “acceptable in the 80s” which features Kunt from Kunt and the Gang and his best mate having a jaunt down memory lane, looking back to what was happening 40 years ago that month - film, music, tv and general wormholes from there. A lot of swearing and the tone is much like his music but very funny. 









						Acceptable In The 80s on acast
					

Acceptable In The 80s is comedy podcast full to the brim with nostalgia and jokes from Kunt And The Gang and his mate of 40 years, Roy. Each episode Kunt and Roy search archives to find out what was happening 40 years ago that month. They talk about the records, the tv, the films, the news and...




					play.acast.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> This one sounds proper interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good - checked out the first few episodes on my walk this morning. First ep is not on the apple podcast app oddly but is on their website. Lots of people interviewed, well stitched together. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 16, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It's good - checked out the first few episodes on my walk this morning. First ep is not on the apple podcast app oddly but is on their website. Lots of people interviewed, well stitched together. Thanks for the tip!


Yeah, I've been slowly working my way through it, I like the format of having shortish episodes instead of the hour-plus that lots of podcasts seem to go for. And good to have a bit of historical background for the context that The Dreaded Portland Antifa came from.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 16, 2021)

Podbay is my favoured place to download podcasts from. They have a huge selection


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 16, 2021)

I quite like the Mansplaining Feminism podcast:








						Mansplaining Feminism
					

Where we learn about feminsm, one text at a time




					mansplainingfeminism.com
				




It's two self-deprecating English (Anglo-Indian maybe?) guys working through the key texts of feminism. The reasonably standard format is that one of them knows a decent amount about the subject and the other guy is clueless and needs it explaining. 

They are quite funny but not in a shouty "comedy" way, it's quite humble and endearing.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Podbay is my favoured place to download podcasts from. They have a huge selection


Oooh - thanks - will have a look at Podbay apps
Podbay Apps


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 16, 2021)

I've just started doing Time Clare's 'Couch to 80k' creative writing podcast class.

It has been around for a few years now and I've been meaning to do it for aaaages.  Loving it so far.

If you're into creative writing, trying to write, want to build a writing habit, whatever - have a look/listen.

*This podcast* is an interview with Tim where he talks about the free, 8-week course.

C280k is available on many pod platforms - *Soundcloud*, Spotify and Tim's own *website*.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2021)

The Wire Stripped this week features Mark Kermode, who has just watched the show for the first (and then second) time


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The Wire Stripped this week features Mark Kermode, who has just watched the show for the first (and then second) time


Download this today


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2021)

Just to say frogwoman that I love your podcast. Have shared it with friends including friends from the Forestry Commission who speak highly of you and the content x

Well played


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just to say frogwoman that I love your podcast. Have shared it with friends including friends from the Forestry Commission who speak highly of you and the content x
> 
> Well played


Thank you!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Thank you!!!


I have not listened to them all so some might be shit


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 17, 2021)

Got a new episode up. I've got a 2 parter coming soon about 1976, the second part is an interview with a guy who is a paranormal investigator and we talk about his childhood in 1976 and the possibility of ghost ladybirds


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 21, 2021)

The Lazarus Heist a look into the North Korean attempt to steal $1billion from Bangladesh through cyber crime. Only in the first episode which is mainly about North Korea's reaction to The Dictator and Sony. Seems it will be good.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 30, 2021)

A new one by Mark Steel - What The Fuck Is Going On? 









						What The F*** Is Going On...? with Mark Steel
					

A topical satirical comedy podcast about the baffling state of the world we’re currently living in




					shows.acast.com


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> A new one by Mark Steel - What The Fuck Is Going On?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subscribed


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 2, 2021)

Podcast about the ladybird invasion of 1976. Badgers is your player updating yet?

Episode 39: What happened in 1976? Part 1.. Episode: Episode 39: What happened in 1976? Part 1. Podcast Republic. Media: https://mcdn.podbean.com/mf/web/nsdfdc/hopefully_final_version9tpzo.mp3. Sent from Podcast Republic.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2021)

Downloaded already. I will shortly be retiring to the sunny garden and listening x


----------



## hegley (Aug 29, 2021)

The Line - 6 parter about Eddie Gallagher, Navy SEAL tried for war crimes in Iraq, and more broadly about the SEALs in general -  .


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 29, 2021)

Off Menu which has James Acaster and Ed Gamble interviewing celebs about their dream restaurant menu is my new favourite show. Might have done about 30 episodes in the past three days 🤪


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Off Menu which has James Acaster and Ed Gamble interviewing celebs about their dream restaurant menu is my new favourite show. Might have done about 30 episodes in the past three days 🤪


The latest Bob Mortimer one is the best of the lot


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 1, 2021)

D'wards said:


> The latest Bob Mortimer one is the best of the lot



Love him in everything, but my faves so far:

VCM
Asim Chaudry
Andi Oliver
Claudia Winkleman
Krishnan Guru-Murphy
Jo Brand
Phil Wang


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm sorry, haven't gone through recent posts, but the horrible histories podcasts are wicked !


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 2, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm sorry, haven't gone through recent posts, but the horrible histories podcasts are wicked !



Woah, woah, woah! This is a thing? OK, Acaster and Gamble can fuck off for a while


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 9, 2021)

Anyone checked out the new podcast about the disappearance of Shergar.

The obvious choices to host a racing podcast would be John McCrirrick or Brough Scott. McCrirrick is dead and Scott is too deadpan.

How about Clare Balding? She's good. Probably too busy with Olympic and other work.

With them not available, I'd love to know how  the BBC decided the host should be Vanilla Ice?

"We need a lyrical ninja. 

Look no further"


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 9, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Thank you!!!


Please link again so I don't have to comb looking for it


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Please link again so I don't have to comb looking for it











						Hidden Wings and Bloodlust
					

A podcast dedicated to ladybirds...




					hiddenwingsandbloodlust.podbean.com


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2021)

I haven't done anything for a while, new episode will likely be in October now tbh.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Anyone checked out the new podcast about the disappearance of Shergar.
> 
> The obvious choices to host a racing podcast would be John McCrirrick or Brough Scott. McCrirrick is dead and Scott is too deadpan.
> 
> ...


Partridge style commissioning.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 9, 2021)

Casefile did a great episode on Shergar.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 13, 2021)

Just found out about one that sounds pretty interesting, looking at Ferguson in the years after the uprising, specifically focusing on the death of an activist involved in the movement:








						Double Asterisk
					






					www.doubleasteriskmedia.com
				






> When 24-year-old Danyé Jones was found hanging from a tree in St. Louis County in 2018, police declared it a suicide. But his Ferguson frontline activist mother Melissa grabbed headlines with her viral post alleging her son had in fact died by lynching. Who was right? Starting only six weeks after Danyé died, journalists John Duffy and Ray Nowosielski spent two and a half years working with his mother, family members, close friends and many in the activist community to follow the trail and find out what exactly happened to him. After the Uprising is the result, an unforgettable 11-episode investigative podcast series that documents every shocking twist and turn in the investigation. The take-away: almost seven years after the Black Lives Matter movement was launched from this place, something is still terribly wrong in North County.


Not listened to any of it yet, but have listened to a bit of this interview about it:








						Life, Death & the Aftermath of Revolt: A Conversation on ‘After the Uprising’
					

What happens when insurrections die? What becomes of the participants? What happens when the police come back to settle scores and people are thrown in jail? On our latest podcast, we speak with someone involved in the new podcast series, After the Uprising: The Death of Danyé Dion Jones, and...




					itsgoingdown.org


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 14, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Noel Ignatiev (How The Irish Became White, Race Traitor, Hard Crackers) interviewed for the not-always-great US anarchist podcast It's Going Down: Noel Ignatiev on 'Race Traitor,' White Supremacy, and Abolition - It's Going Down


Two of Ignatiev's comrades from STO and one from Hard Crackers interviewed on the Antifada, apparently Ignatiev has a new book out about his time in the steel mills, which seems like quite an achievement, considering:





						Ep 157 - Steel this Book w/ Zhana Kurti, Dave Ranney, Kingsley Clarke – The Antifada – Podcast
					

The late Noel Ignatiev's comrades Zhana Kurti (from Hard Crackers) and Dave Ranney and Kingsley Clarke from the Sojourner Truth Organization discuss the release of Acceptable Men, a memoir of Noel's t... – Listen to Ep 157 - Steel this Book w/ Zhana Kurti, Dave Ranney, Kingsley Clarke by The...




					podtail.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 14, 2021)

Snap!

I enjoyed that episode. Good stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2021)

Our old friend DaveCinzano talked about this filth case about 15 years ago. 

Gun Trace Task Force (“GTTF”) in Baltimore. 

Great podcast this. Especially for Wire or Shield fans  









						BBC World Service - Bad Cops - Downloads
					

Podcast downloads for Bad Cops




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Our old friend DaveCinzano talked about this filth case about 15 years ago.
> 
> Gun Trace Task Force (“GTTF”) in Baltimore.
> 
> ...


They were very nawty boys


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Our old friend DaveCinzano talked about this filth case about 15 years ago.
> 
> Gun Trace Task Force (“GTTF”) in Baltimore.
> 
> ...


If anyone wants more on that, there's another podcast interview on the subject here:








						“Like a Bludgeon”: Corruption, Counter-Insurgency & the Limits of Reform within the Baltimore Police
					

In this episode of the It's Going Down podcast we speak with journalist and author Brandon Soderberg about the book they recently co-authored, I Got a Monster: The Rise and Fall of America's Most Corrupt Police Squad, which details the notoriously corrupt Gun Trace Task Force (GTTF) in...




					itsgoingdown.org
				



Soderberg's book on the subject:








						I Got a Monster out in paperback 9/14/21
					






					www.igotamonster.com


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 13, 2021)

This weeks Richard Herring podcast with Tim Key was superb. He’s very quick off the mark, very pedantic, very funny 





__





						RHLSTP
					





					www.rhlstp.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 17, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> A new one by Mark Steel - What The Fuck Is Going On?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am enjoying this one - really liked the story about Billy Bragg booking him to perform at Glastonbury at the same time as Dolly Parton's set, "going on to about 60 people, all of whom I hated, because why the fuck were they there watching me when Dolly Parton was just over there, I think I started off with 'what the fuck are you doing here, you idiots?'"  Also the bit with his son explaining Tiktok to him.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2021)

I've only been an occasional podcast listener, but I have been listening to one this afternoon which I have been really enjoying .

It's a history podcast based on the lyrics to Billy Joel's We didn't start the fire , which name checks a lot of people/ places.  So far I've listened to Harry Truman, Doris Day & I've now reached Red China.









						We Didn’t Start the Fire - Crowd Network
					






					crowdnetwork.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 6, 2021)

Bloomsbury Academic Podcast is... not a particularly exciting name for a podcast, but it looks like there's some worthwhile stuff there? For a moment I thought it was a companion podcast to the 33/3 series, but I don't think they seem to be covering all the books, only a small selection, but they have done The Raincoats and Live Through This, which are also the only two good albums that have ever been recorded, probably. Also a variety of other topics which sound interesting - Simone de Beauvoir, sex and suits, prisons, Octavia Butler, that sort of thing.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 15, 2021)

This is a very bingeworthy podcast about catfishing and coercive control: 









						Sweet Bobby - Tortoise
					

Episodes Sweet Bobby is a live, multi-part investigation in search of one of the world’s most sophisticated catfishers. It’s a story about who we are online, and how social media can be weaponised as a tool of abuse and coercion. Read more Team Alexi MostrousReporter and host Alexi Mostrous is...




					www.tortoisemedia.com


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 15, 2021)

Quite enjoyed this one on contraception during the Medieval period. Funny if quite depressing too. 









						Medieval Contraception with Eleanor Janega - Medievalists.net
					

One of the things medieval and modern people definitely have in common is an interest in preventing unwanted pregnancies. This week on The Medieval Podcast, Danièle speaks with Eleanor Janega to get all the details on medieval contraception.



					www.medievalists.net


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 17, 2021)

One on Aberfan here. Not listened yet but have saved it. 









						BBC Radio Wales - Aberfan: Tip Number 7 - Downloads
					

Podcast downloads for Aberfan: Tip Number 7




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 27, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> View attachment 300906
> 
> This is a very bingeworthy podcast about catfishing and coercive control:
> 
> ...



Great recommendation this. Blasted it in one go today. 

Had never heard of it till seeing your post lastnight so nice one.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 8, 2022)

Enjoying this series by Dan Jones at the moment through the BBC









						Medieval masterclass 1: Imperium 410-750
					

Dan Jones takes listeners on a journey through early medieval Europe, beginning with the Roman empire in a state of collapse, rocked by a changing climate and mass migration. He speaks to David Musgrove about the superpowers that emerged in Rome’s wake: the so-called “barbarian” realms that laid...




					aca.st


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2022)

marty21 i listen to ‘we didn’t start the fire’ too. Great concept for a podcast. I especially like the one on Budapest.

I like Dan Snows ‘History Hit’ especially the last few that have been about finding Shackleton’s Endurance shipwreck & listened to one about Jon Von Neumann who I knew nothing about.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2022)

moonsi til said:


> marty21 i listen to ‘we didn’t start the fire’ too. Great concept for a podcast. I especially like the one on Budapest.
> 
> I like Dan Snows ‘History Hit’ especially the last few that have been about finding Shackleton’s Endurance shipwreck & listened to one about Jon Von Neumann who I knew nothing about.


Yep , very enjoyable!

Quite fancy the Shackleton one , just finished a biography of him.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 10, 2022)

havent put up an episode since the summer but finally re recorded one this evening. Apart from a few weird long pauses and scratchy sounds hopefully it sounds ok


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 3, 2022)

- my latest


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 7, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> View attachment 300906
> 
> This is a very bingeworthy podcast about catfishing and coercive control:
> 
> ...




That was really good.  We all think it couldn't happen to us, but the depth and complexity of the deception is staggering.  

I've also finished the  Fault Line series about the lead up to the second Iraq war.   It's got a high powered team.  Presented by David Dimbleby and Tony Blair as one of the interviewees. It's clear that Blair knows he fucked up but can't admit the extent of it.

 I found the interviews with the lesser known figures  more revealing as they filled in the bits that weren't so well known.

And every episode raised a smile as Dimbleby awkwardly  drops the g in the name of the production company _ Somethin' Else_


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 8, 2022)

One about invertebrates 









						Grubbing In The Filth: An Invertebrate Podcast
					

If it lacks a backbone, we're interested. In this podcast, we're exploring the world of invertebrates, discovering the amazing lives they lead, and thinking carefully about our relationhips with these much-maligned creatures. With the help of expe...




					www.grubbinginthefilth.com
				




frogwoman


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 20, 2022)

my latest


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 20, 2022)

My latest one is up - on the cream spot.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm now listening to Alistair Campbell and Rory Stewart of a Friday evening  I believe it's already the most listened-to podcast in the country.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 23, 2022)

From UB40¿!?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 26, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm now listening to Alistair Campbell and Rory Stewart of a Friday evening  I believe it's already the most listened-to podcast in the country.



From next week they're doing a secondary Q&A show. Never thought I'd want more Alistair Campbell in my life 😧 Rory Stewart comes across as more of a tory shit by the week.


----------



## frogwoman (May 30, 2022)

my latest one is now up, probably the most high profile guest i've ever interviewed.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 2, 2022)




----------

